# Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU



## Pinchen1609 (14. März 2014)

*Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Also was ich hier im Forum immer lesen muss über AIO Kühlungen und den Meinungen wie zb. 
"wenn du übertakten willst dann brauchst du eine Richtige Wasserkühlung mit zig Radiatoren"
 usw. usw. usw. 
Und o was die Lautstärke angeht usw. usw. da kann ich nur sagen "
„Und Die Pumpe ist so Laut“

 "Quatsch mit Soße"

Ich selber habe ( Bilder Folgen ) einen I7 3770K @ 4.9GHZ MAX Temp 65° und das ganze mit einer Corsair H110 ...Pumpengeräusche "NEIN" MAX Drehzahl an der Pumpe 
Dazu habe ich meine GTX 780 Gainward mit dem Accelero Hybrid II bei 1100 laufen und eine MAX Temp von 60° 
Das sind Volllast Werte bei BF4 gemessen mit HWMONI 
Jetzt werden einige sagen " Ja aber nur der GPU ist gekühlt was ist mit den anderen Bauteilen die werden Richtig warm ... Hab ich auch erst gedacht.
Die Ram auf der Graka werden Passiv Durch den Wärmetauscher von der Rückseite gekühlt. Zusätzlich habe ich mir noch Wärmeleitkleber von Phobya besorgt und weitere Heatspreader ( Waren noch vom Alpenföhn Peter übrig ) Auf den RAM Bausteinen (Vorderseite) aufgeklebt.
Das Ganze steckt in einem Fractal R4 Gehäuse. Der 280 (CPU)Radiator ist an die Front des Gehäuses montiert worden (PUSH/Pull)
Der Radi von der GPU hängt hinten im Gehäuse und saugt (Push/Pull) die leicht vorgewärmte Luft (vom 280er Radi) nach draußen.
Damit man den Radi vorne verbauen kann muss man die Käfige vorne ausbauen und zusätzlich das Plastikteil des oberen 5 1/4 Zoll Bays entfernen 
(Ich habs Fachmännisch rausgebrochen)
Unter Voll Last hat man eine Geräuschentwicklung die nicht so hoch ist wie mit einem Macho Luftkühler .. das liegt allerdings noch an den Corsair Lüftern von der H110 ... Die sollte man auf jeden fall Tauschen wenn man allergisch auf "Lärm" reagiert. 
Ich für meinen Teil bestell mir Noctua PWM 140er und dann ist auch da mit Ruhe zu Rechnen.
Wie geschrieben Bilder reiche ich noch nach ... leider habe ich keine beim Umbau gemacht aber das Endergebnis werde ich noch mal Fotografieren.


----------



## bisonigor (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ist deine CPU geköpft? Meiner 3770K 4,4Ghz bei Prime95 80°, BF3-4 60-65°


----------



## xActionx (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Also häufig stimmen diese "Vorurteile" schon. Gerade die Pumpen werden oft verdammt laut. Jedoch gibt es auch positive Beispiele wie bspw. die AIOs von Corsair. Meine H100i ist auch zml. stark und dabei sehr leise. 

Die eigentliche Problematik liegt jedoch nicht darin, dass AIOs schlecht sind oder eine schlechte Kühlleistung haben, sondern dass man die gleiche Kühlleistung meist auch mit günstigeren und noch leiseren Tower-Kühlern schafft. AIOs lohnen sich Preis/ Leistungsmäßig also nur in Systemen mit Platzmangel. 

Zu den AIOs auf GPUs kann ich nichts sagen, die sind aber auch bei weitem nicht so weit verbreitet wie die AIOs für CPUs. Das Problem bei ihnen liegt im Vergleich zu einer "richtigen" WaKü darin, dass bei den AIOs nur der Chip und nicht die Spawas ( welche mindestens genau so heiß werden können ) gekühlt werden.

MFG


----------



## Pinchen1609 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Also geköpft ist der nicht würd ich mich auch nicht trauen du must einen Höhenausgleich schaffen usw. usw.. 
Mit dem CPU hab ich zeimlich viel Glück gehabt.
Was halt immer und überall sein muss ist ein Guter Airflow. 
Die Temps der CPU sind mit dem Umrüsten der Graka nochmal weiter runter gegangen.
Zuerst waren die Temps der CPU auch ca bei 75°.
Da hatte ich den Radi im Gehäuse oben angebracht und die Graka hatte reichlich wärme Produziert.
Der Airflow wird jetzt auch durch die fehlenden HD Käfige begünstigt.
Ich hab vor Weihnachten 2013 mein gesamtes System mit einer erweiterbaren Wasserkühlung umgebaut gehabt.
Dabei hab ich wegen günstigen verbindern beinahe mein System im wahrsten sinne geflutet.
Jetzt im nachhinein würde ich immer wieder auf AIO gehen.


----------



## Ryle (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



> wenn du übertakten willst dann brauchst du eine Richtige Wasserkühlung mit zig Radiatoren


Hat wohl nie jemand gesagt. Übertakten kannste auch mit dem Boxed Kühler. Wenn du aber übertakten willst und ein wirklich leises System willst, dann brauchst du eine große Radiatorfläche. Für mein Empfinden ist alles über 650rpm schon störend. Andere lassen sich von ihren Ref. Kühlern auf der GPU anplärren und haben damit kein Problem.


> Und Die Pumpe ist so Laut


So laut nicht, aber lauter als eine Solo Pumpe. Alleine schon wegen dem Umstand, dass man sie nicht entkoppeln kann. Viele der AIO Pumpen, haben auch Nebengeräusche, Ausfälle oder sonstige Macken. Setz mal ne entkoppelte Aquastream ein, dann weißt du wo der Unterschied liegt. Außerdem kannste ne AIO bei Verschleiß oder Defekt wegwerfen, bei ner Eheim kannst du so ziemlich jedes Teil einfach nachkaufen und das Ding läuft locker seine 10 Jahre ohne Ausfälle.

AIOs haben durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Gerade da wo wenig Platz herrscht und man den Wärmeaustausch verlagern möchte. In einem gewöhnlichen ATX Case sehe ich aber keinen großen Sinn dahinter, da der Vorteil gegenüber einer Luftkühlung sehr gering ist. Im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich bringt selbst eine H110 wenig bis gar keine Vorteile. Im hohen Drehzahlbereich verbessert sie sich zwar gegenüber Luftkühlern etwas, ist dafür aber auch lauter.
Gegenüber einer konventionellen Wasserkühlung liegen die Vorteile aber nur im Preis. Das wartungsfreie, geschlossene System sehe ich eher als Nachteil. Denn so kann man das Ding nicht erweitern, einen Ausfall bemerkt man leider erst dann wenn es zu spät ist und bei einem Defekt kannste das ganze Teil wegwerfen.


----------



## shadie (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Nur mal so neben bei.
Du bestätigst grad die Vorurteile.

Ne gtx 780 die bei 1100 60Grad heiß wird?
Ich habe 2 gtx 780 + nen I7 2600k @ 4,5ghz der ganze Kreislauf hängt an nem Nova 1080 mit 9x Phoby Lüftern die nur auf 800RPM drehen.

GTX 780 1.21V 1250MHZ die erste bei Valley Benchmark (höchste grafik usw) 41°C, 2. GTX 780 38°C

I7 2600K mit Prime getestet 2 h, 49°C und jetzt sage mir bitte, dass du mit den AIO Dingern die Vorurteile außer Kraft setzt.


Ich hatte mal eine H100, die war i.O. und hat gut gekühlt gebe ich zu

Ich hatte aber auch mal eine Arctic Hybrid, besser gesagt ich hatte .... 3 davon, jede hat gerattert, deshalb bin ICH auf ne richtige Wakü umgestiegen.


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



shadie schrieb:


> Ich hatte aber auch mal eine Arctic Hybrid, besser gesagt ich hatte .... 3 davon, jede hat gerattert, deshalb bin ICH auf ne richtige Wakü umgestiegen.



ich habe meinen ersten Hybrid 1 auch wegen der Geräusche (klackern) reklamiert. Der zweite hatte die gleichen Geräusche gemacht und läuft seitdem mit 10-11 Volt völlig leise. Ich habe dadurch keinerlei Probleme.
Beim Alpenföhn Wasser mache ich das gleiche und habe auch keine Probleme mit der Lautstärke.


----------



## shadie (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Dann ist die Frage, wie lange das laufen wird, viele Pumpen verkraften keine Voltänderungen.

Du wirst die Vorurteile zudem nicht ausräumen können, wenn du noch nie selbst ne richtige Wakü hattest, ich habe auch immer die AIO´s gekauft weil mir 700 € zu viel waren (mit allen Kühlern).
Aber einmal investiert und das läuft und due kannst die kommende Hardware einfach nachrüsten.

Und wie du siehst, Radifläche bringt MASSIVE Temperaturunterschiede....ich wage zudem zu behaupten, dass eine gute selbstgebaute Wakü leiser ist und besser kühlt als eine AIO, sie ist auf jeden Fall teurer keine Frage aber sie leistet viel mehr und das auch noch leiser.


----------



## yingtao (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

AIO sind nicht schlecht, aber ne richtige ist halt besser. Selbst die eher leisen Pumpen die bei Corsair genutzt werden sind noch laut, wenn der Rest des Systems sehr leise ist. Bei meinem Rechner hör ich nur das Rattern der Pumpe und der Rest ist unhörbar. Klar wird irgendeiner kommen und sagen "meine H100 ist super leise" aber das empfindet jeder anders. Will man es leise haben und nicht viel Geld ausgeben, setzt man auf nen Luftkühler und wenn man mehr Leistung braucht muss ne richtige Wasserkühlung her. Die AIO Dinger sind irgendwo dazwischen.


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

das eine selbstgebaute besser ist glaube ich gerne. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass eine AIO auch völlig ausreichen kann und irgendwie ist das klackern auch auch bei 12 Volt völlig verschwunden. Hat natürlich ne Weile gedauert. Bei 10 - 11 Volt laufen die Pumpen fast geräuschlos. Wenn ich mal ein paar Taler übrig habe möchte ich natürlich auch eine selbst zusammenstellen und mit Neon-Kühlmittel betreiben.


----------



## shadie (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ist halt immer die Frage, wie viel Mehrleistung eine über 100 € teure AIO gegenüber einem max 50 € Luftkühler bringt und das ist einfach der Punkt, den wir oft im Forum ankreiden.
Keiner sagt die Dinger seien schlecht, das PL Verhältnis stimmt halt nicht.

Wer es wegen Design kauft, den kann ich verstehen, habe ich damals auch gemacht.

Wenns nur um Kühlleistung geht.....hmmm weiß nich da tut´s auch ein Brocken für 35 €


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



xActionx schrieb:


> Also häufig stimmen diese "Vorurteile" schon. Gerade die Pumpen werden oft verdammt laut. Jedoch gibt es auch positive Beispiele wie bspw. die AIOs von Corsair.



Marken machen da weniger einen Unterschied - schließlich kommen die Kühler letztlich doch vom gleichen Hersteller. Was sich unterscheided, sind die Generationen (man hat schon ein Bisschen was an den Pumpen gemacht), die einzelnen Exemplare (Serienstreuung) und vor allem das Gehör der Nutzer. Siehe z.B. TE: Nutzt noch die nun wirklich eher starken Corsair-Lüfter, beurteilt aber die Pumpe als "leise". Andere Leute würden alle Lüfter über 500 rpm gar nicht erst akzeptieren und sie für die Lautstärke-Beurteilung einer Pumpe erstmal komplett abstellen, um ein Übertönen auszuschließen.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ich finde persönlich eine AiO-Wasserkühlung auf GPUs sehr interessant. Ich finde der Unterschied zwischen Lüftkühlung und AiO ist schon bemerkbar. Wenn du bei nem Peter 2 oder Accelero Xtreme III so um die 70°C hast, dann haste bei ner AiO so um die 50°C. Und dafür paar Tacken mehr ist schon sehr gut. Viel fehlt da zur echten auch nicht mehr.
Bei CPUs bringt es zwar weniger, aber ich kennen ehrlich gesagt keinen CPU-Kühler der auf Niveau einer AiO ist. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja mal paar nennen.


----------



## Tommi1 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Also ich dachte damals bei meine Corsair AiO (H55i und H100i) die wäre leise.
Hatte das auch immer hier gesagt und mir wurde (für mich damals unverständlich) nicht geglaubt.
Für mich war es eben leise.

Dann hab ich umgebaut zu ner richtigen WaKü und DANN wusste ich (nachdem auch die richtige Pumpe verbaut war) was leise ist.
Und vor allem wie die Temps sind, wenn man ein wenig OC betreibt.

Kann für mich auch nur sagen: Wenn ich mal keine Lust mehr auf ne richtige WaKü habe, dann gehts wieder auf LuKü.
Weil ein guter Tower Kühler kühlt genauso Gut wie eine AiO WaKü. Und das auch noch viel günstiger.

Beispiel:
Meine Frau und ich hatten damals das gleiche System (also Zwillinge).
Bei mir war die H100i verbaut, bei Ihr ein 29 € Scythe Tower Kühler.

Bei Last hatte sie um die max. 49 Grad und ich um die 53 Grad (bei ca. 21 Grad Zimmertemperatur).

Und wenn ich dann noch dran denke, daß es bei uns (Dachwohnung) im Sommer im Zimmer ca. 30 - 32 Grad werden kann (da hatte die CPU mit der AiO kuschelige 75° erreicht), bin ich froh, daß ich Geld und Umbau investiert habe und eine richtige eingebaut habe. Jetzt geht es im Sommer viel entspannter zu (was nicht auf die ZT zutrifft).
Denn da kommt die CPU max. auf 60 - 63 Grad.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ich glaube manch einer kommt vom hundersten zum tausendsten.
Die AIO der GPU ist unhörbar und hat bei voller last 65° Übertaktet. ..wenn mir jetzt jemand sagt er habe 40° mit einer "Richtigen Wakü" na dann soooo what  
Bitte wenn jemand schreibt ..dann lest euch den ganzen beitrag durch .
Ich hatte eine erweiterbare Wakü.
Ich hatte einen der leistungsfähigsten Towerkühler überhaupt den Macho HR 02 mit 2 Lüftern ... Die waren unter voller Last deutlich hörbar und hatten bis zu 85°
Zur Panikmache " Du merkst nicht wenn was ausfällt dann ist alles hin" Also meine HW schaltet bei überhitzung ab. 

 Das Intel THERMTRIP#-Signal

Sollte die CPU-Temperatur gewisse Schwellenwerte übersteigen, wird der Prozessor das komplette System mit Hilfe des THERMRIP#-Signals abschalten, um so die Transistoren vor etwaigen Schäden durch Überhitzung zu bewahren.

Sicherlich kann man bei der Eheim alles austauschen ... und so 10 jahre betreiben.
Jeder der schonmal mit Modelbau zu tun hatte der weiss warum man ersatzteile kaufen kann 
Was fand ich gut bei den Posts Bisher ... Die Feststellung das alles immer Subjektiv ist. 
Meine Eheim 600 Compact habe ich deutlicher wargenommen als die jetzigen Pumpen.

Viele leute sind auf der suche nach einer guten Kühlung und sind nicht bereit 500-700 Euro auszugeben und erst recht nicht bereit ein Mora neben sich zu stellen.
All denen sei gesagt für unter 200 € hat man satt Leistung fürs Geld. 
Das ich eingefleischte Erweiterbare Wakü Bastler nicht überzeuge ... ist mir Klar hier gehts nicht um 5°-15° mehr oder weniger ...
Ich will auch keinen bekehren.
So ich nehm mal eben mein PC aus einander um Bilder zu machen


----------



## Lios Nudin (15. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

AIO-Waküs haben als CPU Kühler einen schweren Stand. Die über die ganze Bandbreite an Lüfterdrehzahlen den besten Lüftkühler überlegenen Modelle mit 280mm Radiatoren sind ab 100€ erhätlich. 

AIO Waküs als GPU-Kühler sind da wesentlich interessanter, wobei sich da der Einsatz eigentlich auch nur auf Grafikkarten aus der Oberklasse lohnt.

Der Test in der PCGH 01/2014 macht den Pluspunkt dieser Kühlung deutlich. Der Peter 1, MK26 (beide mit jeweils 2 Silent Wings 2 140mm mit 12V (1000U/Min)) und der Xtreme III (100% PMW Lüfterdrehzahl) kühlten die GPU der 290X in Crysis 3 auf 50 bis 60 °C, die VRMs lagen hingege bei 84 bis 90 °C. 

Der Arctic Hybrid II oder die Kraken G10 erreichen hingegen 20 bis 30 °C niedrigere VRM Temperaturen. Da die 84 bis 90 °C von vielen als unkritisch angesehen werden, schneidet so eine AIO-Wakü Lösung aus Preis/Leistungssicht schlechter ab als z.B. ein Xtreme III, der ein guten Kompromiss aus Preis, Lautstärke und Kühlleistung darstellt.

Eine richtige Waku spielt in einer anderen Liga. Dafür aber 260 bis 300€ ausgeben? Ich habe nur die Kernkomponenten aufgelistet und kenne mich auch nur wenig mit richtigen Wasserkühlungen aus, aber mit der leisen Eheim 1046, dem 60mm tiefen 140mm Radiator und zwei Noiseblocker PK-PS sollten die Zusammenstellung in der Summe in den üblichen Wertungskriterien jeder AIO-Wakü Lösung und jedem GPU-Lüftkühler überlegen sein. Das soll natürlich nicht die optimale Lösung sondern nur ein Beispiel darstellen, das die Kostendifferenz deutlich macht.   

Aquacomputer kryographics Hawaii für Radeon R9 290X und 290 black edition _(Art.Nr.: 12757)_ 99€
Eheim 1046-790 230Volt Vollkeramiklagerung _(Art.Nr.: 49006) 45€
_Alphacool Lighttower LT-Edition 160mm (Eheim 1046/48) _(Art.Nr.: 45381)_ 27€
Phobya G-Changer 140 V.2 - Full Copper _(Art.Nr.: 35194) 47€
_Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 - Schwarze Ausführung _(Art.Nr.: 52242)_ 7€
Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-PS ( 140x140x25mm ) _(Art.Nr.: 79158) 40€_

Dieses Video habe ich schon einmal gepostet. Es zeigt sehr schön, dass eine dritte Möglichkeit einen sehr guten Kompromiss aus der Welt der Lüft- und Wasserkühlung darstellt.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_N9dZhEC4as

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

So hier mal ein paar Bilder .
Bin kein Fotograf .. wenn jemand gerne etwas genauere Bilder sehen möchte ich werde wahrscheinlich am Mittwoch noch welche machen,


----------



## Ravenshark (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Bei einem Lüftkühler hast die "Heizung" auch immer mitten drin im Gehäuse. Bei Wasser auch (AIO)entweder außerhalb des Case oder dicht am Rand des Case was der Temp im Gehäuse gut tut.
AIO Wasserkühlungen sind gut und zum Teil besser als jeder Luftkühler. Besonders auf der GPU kommt eine AIO Wasserkühlung voll zum tragen- Geräusch und Temp sind viel geringer als jede Luftkühlung.


----------



## Abductee (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Ravenshark schrieb:


> Bei einem Lüftkühler hast die "Heizung" auch immer mitten drin im Gehäuse.



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, bei den meisten Gehäusen ist der Gehäuselüfter in unmittelbarer Nähe zum CPU-Kühler.
Mit einem Tower-Kühler der die Luft gezielt in Richtung Gehäuselüfter bläst, hat man keine nennenswerte Wärmeverteilung im Gehäuse.



Ravenshark schrieb:


> Geräusch und Temp sind viel geringer als jede Luftkühlung.


 "viel geringer" bezweilfe ich.
Wenn ich einen Premium-Towerkühler um ~70€ kaufe sind die Temperaturen relativiert auf die Umdrehzungszahl der Lüfter der Kompaktwaküs fast gleich.
Drossel die Lüfter mal auf ~800rpm und vergleich dann die Temperaturen mit einem NH-14D/S, Silver Arrow. etc...


----------



## Pinchen1609 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Abductee schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, bei den meisten Gehäusen ist der Gehäuselüfter in unmittelbarer Nähe zum CPU-Kühler.
> Mit einem Tower-Kühler der die Luft gezielt in Richtung Gehäuselüfter bläst, hat man keine nennenswerte Wärmeverteilung im Gehäuse.


 
Man kann die Luft gar nie so gezielt abführen ...das sie abgeführt wird ja.
Die CPU AIO ist nicht so effektiv wie die GPU AIO und die Abwärme heizt den Tower Kühler auf jedenfall mit auf


----------



## Abductee (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Dem kann man aber auch nur entgegenwirken indem man die KompaktWakü Frischluft von außen ansaugen lässt und damit die warme Luft ins Gehäuse bläst.
Ich kann den Gehäuselüfter auch umdrehen und dem Towerkühler kühle Luft zublasen, das senkt auch deutlich die Temperatur.


----------



## HMangels91 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Wie kann ich den meine GTX760 Phantom mit ner AiO kühlen? was benötige ich da, habe auf meiner CPU ne H55
im Bitfenix shinobi


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Abductee schrieb:


> Dem kann man aber auch nur entgegenwirken indem man die KompaktWakü Frischluft von außen ansaugen lässt und damit die warme Luft ins Gehäuse bläst.
> Ich kann den Gehäuselüfter auch umdrehen und dem Towerkühler kühle Luft zublasen, das senkt auch deutlich die Temperatur.



Wenn ich auf einer GPU eine AIO-Waku installiert habe, dann wird bei einer Grafikkarte die Abwärme des Chips über den Radiator im Heck oder im Deckel des Gehäuses über einen ausblasenden Radiatorlüfter direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördert. Ist bei einer richtigen Wakü ja nicht anders. Umso schlechter belüftet/umso kleiner das Gehäuse ist, desto stärker ist der Einfluss auf die CPU Temperatur, der auch von einem Lüftkühler gekühlt werden kann.



HMangels91 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den meine GTX760 Phantom mit ner  AiO kühlen? was benötige ich da, habe auf meiner CPU ne H55
> im Bitfenix shinobi


 
Entweder den Arctic Hybrid 1 oder 2 oder die NZXT Kraken G10. Die G10 ist eine Vorrichtung, über die du AIO-Waküs von Corsair, NZXT, EKL u.a. auf der Grafikkarte installieren kannst.


----------



## Abductee (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Es bleibt das gleiche, entweder ich blase die erwärmte Luft ins Gehäuseinnere, hab damit wunderschöne Temperaturen in dem jeweiligen Kreislauf oder ich nutze den Radiator gleichzeitig als Gehäuseentlüftung.
Ich kann auch bei einer normalen Luftkühlung den Hecklüfter umdrehen das der Towerkühler ohne Umwege die frische Außenluft bekommt.
Oder für die Grafikkarte einen Lufttunnel, das bringt auch schon einiges.
Bei einer GPU-Kompakten muss ich auch entweder die Abluft von der CPU wegsaugen oder ich heiz das Gehäuse auf.
Nehm ich für die CPU auch eine Kompakte kann ich entweder beide Radiatoren als rausblasend montieren oder ich heiz mit beiden mein Gehäuse auf.

Ich versteh das Argument jetzt nicht was daran bei einer KompaktWakü so besonders sein soll.


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Abductee schrieb:


> Es bleibt das gleiche, entweder ich blase die erwärmte Luft ins Gehäuseinnere, hab damit wunderschöne Temperaturen in dem jeweiligen Kreislauf oder ich nutze den Radiator gleichzeitig als Gehäuseentlüftung.



Verstehe was du meinst.



Abductee schrieb:


> Ich kann auch bei einer normalen Luftkühlung den Hecklüfter umdrehen das  der Towerkühler ohne Umwege die frische Außenluft bekommt.



Verstehe was du meinst.



Abductee schrieb:


> .
> Oder für die Grafikkarte einen Lufttunnel, das bringt auch schon einiges.



Kann ich natürlich sowohl bei einem Referenz- als auch Customkühldesign machen. Ein Referenzdesign mit dem üblicherweise einzelnen Radiallüfter bläst die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse, bleibt dabei trotzdem "laut". Ein leiseres Customdesign wie z.B. das Asus DC II erreich durch den Lufttunnel eine bessere Kühlleistung wird aber weiterhin die Abwärme ins Gehäuse abgeben. 



Abductee schrieb:


> Bei einer GPU-Kompakten muss ich auch entweder die Abluft von der CPU wegsaugen oder ich heiz das Gehäuse auf.



Verstehe ich nicht. Die Abwärme des Grafikchips der Grafikkarte wird über den Radiator im Heck oder Deckel aus dem Gehäuse befödert. 



Abductee schrieb:


> Nehm ich für die CPU auch eine Kompakte kann ich entweder beide  Radiatoren als rausblasend montieren oder ich heiz mit beiden mein  Gehäuse auf.


 
 Verstehe was du meinst. Beide einblasend zu montieren macht aber keinen Sinn, da ich mit einer AIO-Wakü die Abwärme der GPU oder CPU oder beides zusammen nicht ins Gehäuse abgeben möchte. Montiere ich bei einer AIO-Wakü beide Radiatoren einblasend kann ich auch einen GPU- und/oder CPU-Lüftkühler installieren.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Du hast längst nicht so hohe Temps also die Abluft der Kompakt Wakü ist wesentlich geringer von der Temperatur als die Abluft der normalen Graka Kühlung.
Wenn man so wie Ich die CPU in der Front vom Gehäuse nach hinten durch den Radi der AIO Graka durch zieht .. dann bleibt die Temperatur der Graka trotzdem bei 60-65°


----------



## Icedaft (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Und die restliche Energie verteilt sich im Nirvana? Setzen, Sechs.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Und die restliche Energie verteilt sich im Nirvana? Setzen, Sechs.


 
Was will er uns damit sagen ..??


----------



## -Shorty- (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Was will er uns damit sagen ..??


 
Das deine Rechnung vom vorigen Post nicht aufgeht, denn deine Abluft-Temps sind unterm Strich dieselben. Durch eine Kompaktwakü betrachtest du deine (Abluft-) Temperaturen getrennt (GPU only), die Abwärme der Spawa's etc bleibt aber, bläst nur nicht mit durch den Radi.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Du hast längst nicht so hohe Temps also die Abluft der Kompakt Wakü ist wesentlich geringer von der Temperatur als die Abluft der normalen Graka Kühlung.



Die Temperatur der Abluft hängt alleine von der abzuführenden Wärme (konstant, da von der GPU vorgegeben), der Eingangstemperatur (konstant, Raumtemperatur) und der Luftmenge ab. Letztere wiederum hängt nur von der Stärke der Belüftung und somit der Lautstärke ab. Also hat deine AIO entweder genauso warme Abluft, wie ein ausreichend großer herkömmlicher Kühler, oder sie ist lauter.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (16. März 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Temperatur der Abluft hängt alleine von der abzuführenden Wärme  und der Luftmenge ab. .


Richtig .. Nur das die AIO Konstant bei Last 65° hat und nur diese temperatur abgeführt werden muss , wo hingegen bei der Normalen Luftkühlung 85° abgeführt werden muss ergo Leiser



-Shorty- schrieb:


> die Abwärme der Spawa's etc bleibt aber, bläst nur nicht mit durch den Radi.



Die SPAWAS werden mitgekühlt !


----------



## Infin1ty (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



> Nur das die AIO Konstant bei Last 65° hat und nur diese temperatur  abgeführt werden muss , wo hingegen bei der Normalen Luftkühlung 85°  abgeführt werden muss ergo Leiser



Ich hab in Physik immer geschlafen aber da dreht sich selbst bei mir der Magen um


----------



## MaxRink (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ich hab in Physik immer geschlafen aber da dreht sich selbst bei mir der Magen um


 
Na ja, je häher delta K, desto weniger Fläche wird für die abfuhr der selben Energiemenge benötigt.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



> und nur diese temperatur abgeführt werden muss


Das meinte ich 

Es wird Hitze abgeführt, nicht eine bestimmte Temperatur.. Die Argumentation
stimmt hinten und vorne nicht.

Wie warm die Abluft ist und wie laut die Kühlung ist, wird nicht von der resultierenden CPU (oder GPU) Temperatur bestimmt..


----------



## Pinchen1609 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Das meinte ich
> 
> Wie warm die Abluft ist und wie laut die Kühlung ist, wird nicht von der resultierenden CPU (oder GPU) Temperatur bestimmt..


 
Sondern von der Theoretischen, oder was willst du jetzt sagen  ???????


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Die Temperatur der zu kühlenden Komponenten kann, je nach Lüftersteuerung, durchaus massiv Einfluss auf die Lautstärke haben - das stimmt. 
Hohe Temperaturen veranlassen eine scharf eingestellte Lüftersteuerung dazu, aufzudrehen.
Egal, welche Kühlung verwendet wird.

Unabhängig davon ist die abzuführende Hitze (Verlustleistung, TDP, Strom,...) aber immer nahezu gleich.
Was folgt daraus? 
Mit ausreichend dimensioniertem Kühler und sinnvoll eingestellter Lüftersteuerung ist eine Luftkühlung nicht lauter als eine andere Kühlung, auch wenn die Temperatur u.U. etwas höher sein mag.

@TE Ist diese Erklärung verständlich genug?


----------



## Ravenshark (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

@Abductee
Der Tower der Luftkühlung sitzt mitten im Gehäuse. Meinst du nicht auch, das die Abwärme trotz Lüfter die Luft im Gehäuse mit aufheizt? Also nur zur Info: Ich hatte bis vor Kurzem den Noctua NH-D14. Und glaube mir Temp-Unterschiede zur AIO Wasserkühlung sind da(Zugunsten der AIO). Das was die niedrigsten Temps ausgemacht hat war aber der Umbau der GPU von Windforce 3x Kühler auf AIO Wasser @NZXT G10. Hätte nie geglaubt, das es so viel ausmacht.

Bevor jemand nun dagegen spricht, erst probieren dann Kritik üben.


----------



## shadie (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Wie gesagt ich hatte ebenfalls mal nen NH D14, habe immer noch ne H2O 920 und hatte auch mal eine H100 und eine Arctic hybrid dings da für die Graka.

Klar die AIO´s für die CPU sind etwas leistungsstärker aber ich habe leise Pumpengeräusche bei der ANtec, lautere bei der Corsair und richtiges Rasseln bei der Arctic gehabt.
Deshalb ist nur noch die Antec in meinem HTPC der Rest wurde verkauft.

Und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich ca. 190-220 € für 2 AIO Kühlungen ausgebe, da würde ich schon ins Grübeln kommen ob ich nen Hunni drauf lege und mir eine selber baue.....

Die Unterschiede zwischen AIO und selbst gebaut sind groß, hab da auch nicht mit gerechnet aber meine GTX 780 mit Arctic Kühler lag unter Vollast bei ca. 55-60 °C
Mit der selbstgebauten (ok hab auch nen Nova 1080 dran) liege ich bei 42° bei der einen und 39° bei der anderen (am WE erst wieder getestet) und beide laufen auf 1250mhz.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Also ich habe ca 350 Euronen in eine Selbstgebaute investiert.
Richtig ist die Temps der Graka sind noch niedriger als bei der AIO.
Aber der Unterschied von 50 zu 65 Grad ist mir schnuppe.
Fakt ist aber das die 350 Euronen grade so ausreichten, und ich wegen günstigen Verbindern beinahe mein System zerstört hatte.

Versteht mich nicht Falsch ! Die Kühlleistung einer Wakü ist wesentlich höher als die einer AIO 
Aber was versuchte ich mit der AIO Kühlung zu erreichen ?? Ich habe versucht temps zu erhalten die unter der 70° grenze liegen und das bei Starker Übertaktung.
Und die Geräusch Entwicklung im Rahmen zu Halten.
Das ist mir mehr als gelungen mit einer AIO und grade bei der GPU bin ich echt mehr als überrascht worden.


----------



## Icedaft (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

2x NZXT Kraken X60 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 269,80€
4x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 64,40€ (Bei Sandwichbauweise 8x = 128,80€)
1x NZXT Kraken G10 schwarz (RL-KRG10-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 34,90€

369,10€ (433,50€) Ich sehe immer noch keine Vorteile...


----------



## Pinchen1609 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Icedaft schrieb:


> 2x NZXT Kraken X60 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 269,80€
> 4x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 64,40€ (Bei Sandwichbauweise 8x = 128,80€)
> 1x NZXT Kraken G10 schwarz (RL-KRG10-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 34,90€
> 
> 369,10€ (433,50€) Ich sehe immer noch keine Vorteile...


 
Machst du die Rechnung absichtlich soooooo Falsch ??? 
Nicht eins der Bauteile das du aufzältes ist bei mir im System verbaut !

warehouse 2 | pc hardware & more

69 €
Corsair Hydro Series H110 Komplett-Wasserkühlung

95€

=164€

Ich habe sogar leicht mehr bezahlt also knapp 180€

mehr habe ich nicht verbaut .. ok Ich unterschlage den 120er Noctua den ich noch rumliegen hatte .. 
@Icedaft siehst du die Vorteile jetzt ?


----------



## Icedaft (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ich versuche nur einen halbwegs fairen Vergleich zwischen einer Kompakt-Wakü und einer selbstzusammengestellten Wakü herzustellen (die Radiatorfläche sollte schon annähernd vergleichbar sein), eine GPU-Wakü mit Single-Radi kann ich nicht ernst nehmen...


----------



## Pinchen1609 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich versuche nur einen halbwegs fairen Vergleich zwischen einer Kompakt-Wakü und einer selbstzusammengestellten Wakü herzustellen (die Radiatorfläche sollte schon annähernd vergleichbar sein), eine GPU-Wakü mit Single-Radi kann ich nicht ernst nehmen...


 
Ok Danke keine Fragen mehr ... Genau das nenne ich ein Vorurteil!


----------



## shadie (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Bin da Icedaft´s Meinung, wenn du wirklich 1:1 mit der Radifläche vergleichen würdest, würde sich eine AIO nicht lohnen.

Einen 120er für ne stark übertaktete GTX 780 wäre mir persönlich auch zu wenig.

ACHTUNG EIGENE MEINUNG: Ich finde, dass sich AIO Waküs für kompakte Systeme lohnen, über all dort, wo man den Platz für eine Pumpe + AGB nicht aufbringen kann.

Wenns ein leiser, nicht lautloser PC sein soll dann würde ich auf nen Brocken 2 setzen + ne gescheite Graka mit ordentlichem Hersteller Kühler aka Inno 3d z.B.
dann ists auch ruhig.

Wenn man stark übertaktet würde ich nicht mehr auf eine AIO setzen sondern gleich den Weg über den Eigenbau gehen.
Wenn man da nix falsch macht beim AUfbau und sich Zeit nimmt (und alle Teile ok sind nicht so wie bei mir) kann da auch nix passieren.

Bei den AIO´s habe ich schon öfters gelesen, dass es nach 1-2 Jahren bei den Anschlüssen vom Radi raus tropfte.
Stellt sich halt die Frage wie sicher das dann ist.

Bei mir lag der Tempunterschied zwischen Luft und aio und Eigenbau übrigens nicht bei nur 15 °C


----------



## Pinchen1609 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ich werde müde es zu sagen ..also noch ein letztes mal.
Niemand will bzw. ich will nicht sagen das eine AIO einer WaKü " das Wasser reichen kann" JA die Temps sind besser bei einer Erweiterbaren.

Mein persönliches Fazit ist.. Man kann die Vorurteile nicht beseitigen weil diese Skeptiker nicht Müde werden alle nachteile einer AIO auf zu zählen.
Sie werden auch nicht müde Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen und wenn die Argumente ausgehen wird die Fantasie mit eingeschaltet.  Siehe Post#41
Ich will oder werde keinen bekehren.
Ich habe Temps die für meine Ansprüche Super sind und im gegensatz zur Retail GPU Kühlung sogar Fantastisch. Takt von 902 auf 1100 bei einer MAX Temp von 65° (BurnIn)
Und die AIO auf dem CPU jeden Luftkühler "wegbläst" bei Prime95 MAX 70° bei einem Takt von 4.9Ghz
Und die Geräusch Entwicklung ist (nach meinem Empfinden) nicht zu Hoch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



shadie schrieb:


> Bin da Icedaft´s Meinung, wenn du wirklich 1:1 mit der Radifläche vergleichen würdest, würde sich eine AIO nicht lohnen.
> 
> Einen 120er für ne stark übertaktete GTX 780 wäre mir persönlich auch zu wenig.


 
Ungeachtet davon, was einem persönlich zuviel/zuwenig ist, bleibt auf alle Fälle festzustellen, dass man knapp die Lamellenoberfläche eines dünnen 240ers auch ohne nervige Pumpe in Form von Peter2, MK-26 oder schlicht Accelero Extreme bekommen kann. Ne AiO muss nicht soviel bieten, wie eine selbst zusammengestellte Wakü (sondern mehr, weil sie ihre Reserven nicht zwischen CPU und GPU verschieben kann  ), aber sie muss zumindest mehr bieten, als Luftkühler.


----------



## Abductee (17. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Ravenshark schrieb:


> @Abductee
> Bevor jemand nun dagegen spricht, erst probieren dann Kritik üben.



Absolut, deswegen hab ich es nach einer H100 und einer H80 auch sein gelassen.
Die Lärmentwicklung stand in meinen Augen in keinem Verhältnis zur gebotenen Leistung.
Ein Macho oder jetzt mein NH-D14 sind deutlich leiser bei ~3°C höherer Kerntemperatur.

Für ein Grafikkartenduett oder ein ITX-System seh ich für KompaktWaküs aber durchaus Sinn.
Es ist nicht so das sie keine Daseinsberichtung hätten.


----------



## Ravenshark (18. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Accelero Extreme für GPU hatte ich auch schon. Auch unter Last ziemlich laut. Ebenfalls hatte ich Corsair probiert ( H80) - kann ich auch bestätigen, hatte auch klackernde Pumpengeräusche. Dann zur Thermaltake Water 3.0 gegriffen und bin begeistert. Pumpe ist kaum bis gar nicht zu hören. Weil diese so gut war, noch ein drauf gesetzt und noch eine rein davon auf die GPU und siehe da, mein System ist nun auch beim zocken schön ruhig, was meinem "Kleinen", der im selben Zimmer schläft gut gefällt.

Mein persönliches Fazit: AIO Wasserkühlungen sind Ihrem Ruf weit voraus. Vorteile: schneller einfacher Einbau, sehr gute Kühlleistung, kaum Geräusche, Optik, Case bleibt kühler, kaum Wartung notwendig, benötigt kaum Platz im Case
                                                                                                             Nachteile: Preis ( muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden)

Und ganz besonders zu empfehlen für den Einsatz an der GPU. Kein Luftkühler , auch nicht der MK26 und Accelero Extreme, halten bei der Kombi NZXT G10 + AIO Wasserkühlung mit. Laute GPU adee.

Und an die Wasser-Jungs hier- das Thema war auch nicht das ne AIO besser oder gleichwertig ist als eine "echte" WK.

So habe fertsch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Welche von den 3.0 ist es und bei welcher Drehzahl laufen die Lüfter?


----------



## Lios Nudin (18. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Wenn die Angaben in der Signatur stimmen die Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer mir 25mm tiefem Single-Radiator und zwei 120mm Lüftern.

@Ravenshark: Es wäre super, wenn du einen Test bei verschiedenen Lüfterdrehzahlen machen könntest. Die Homepage von Thermaltake gibt für die Lüfter einen Regelbereich von 1000-2000 RPM an und über die 4 Pin Lüfteranschlüsse solltest du die beiden Lüfter am Radiator auf 1000 RPM regeln können. Zum Vergleich dann einen zweiten Durchlauf mit den maximalen 2000 RPM. Zur Auslastung der Grafikkarte kannst du den kostenlosen Valley Benchmark verwenden. Deine 7970 OC sollte ca. eine Leistungsaufnahme von 200 Watt haben. 

Gerade den AIO-Waküs mit 120mm Radiator wird nachgesagt, dass sie bei geringen Lüfterdrehzahlen eine unterirdisch schlechte Kühlleistung haben. Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Betrieb mit einem zweiten Lüfter die Kühlleistung bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen weniger einbrechen lassen. Deine Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer für 63€ liefert ja genau diesen Vorteil.


----------



## Ravenshark (19. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ok... werde den Test machen wenn ich dazu komme. Betreibe die Water 3.0 Performer auf der GPU nur mit einem Lüfter(BeQuiet Silent Wings 120mm).


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

PCGH tetset ihre AIO-Waküs auch immer mit den mitgelieferten Standardlüftern und macht zusätzlich noch einen Durchlauf mit ihren Refernezlüftern, den Be Quiet Silent Wings. Sowohl bei der Corsair H110 mit 280mm Radiator als auch bei der Zalman LQ315 mit einem Single Radiator haben sich die Temperaturen nach dem Wechsel auf die Silent Wings nur um ca. 4°C erhöht. Selbst als die im Test verwendete CPU i7-2600K mit 1,35V betrieben wurde. Wenn du keine Lust hast die beiden mitgelieferten Lüfter am Radiator der Water 3.0 Performer zu installieren, kannst du den Test auch mit dem Silent Wing machen. Dein 120mm Silent Wing verursacht bei 75% Lüfterdrehzahl eine Lautstärke von 0,2 Sone, damit wäre das Problem der "hohen" Lüfterlautstärke schon mal erledigt.

Auf der Cebit 2014 hat Fractal Design übrigens eine erweiterbare AIO-Wakü angekündigt. Ihnen ist u.a. eine geringe Pumpenlaustärke wichtig. Es soll auch anscheinend ein Eigendesign werden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s9nXSm9sGqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DlVCR3tSzPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (19. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> PCGH tetset ihre AIO-Waküs auch immer mit den mitgelieferten Standardlüftern und macht zusätzlich noch einen Durchlauf mit ihren Refernezlüftern, den Be Quiet Silent Wings. Sowohl bei der Corsair H110 mit 280mm Radiator als auch bei der Zalman LQ315 mit einem Single Radiator haben sich die Temperaturen nach dem Wechsel auf die Silent Wings nur um ca. 4°C erhöht. Selbst als die im Test verwendete CPU i7-2600K mit 1,35V betrieben wurde. Wenn du keine Lust hast die beiden mitgelieferten Lüfter am Radiator der Water 3.0 Performer zu installieren, kannst du den Test auch mit dem Silent Wing machen. Dein 120mm Silent Wing verursacht bei 75% Lüfterdrehzahl eine Lautstärke von 0,2 Sone, damit wäre das Problem der "hohen" Lüfterlautstärke schon mal erledigt.
> 
> Auf der Cebit 2014 hat Fractal Design übrigens eine erweiterbare AIO-Wakü angekündigt. Ihnen ist u.a. eine geringe Pumpenlaustärke wichtig. Es soll auch anscheinend ein Eigendesign werden.


 

An sich keine schlechte Idee, aber wie willst du damit deine GPU kühlen. (Ich denke mal da wären sie am interessantesten, denn auf der CPU reichen die aktuellen AiOs ja)
Der Kraken G10 ist nur mit den runden Pumpen und auch nur die die auf einem speziellen Modell/Vorlage basieren.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

So ich habe heute die Corasair Lüfter an dem CPU Radi mit Noctua getauscht auf 7 Volt laufen die kaum hörbar. 
Die Temps gehen jetzt auf 75° mit Prime95 bei 4,9 Ghz also bei kaum Geräusch.
Mein Macho Hr 02 Tower Kühler hatte da schon Mächtig geschnauft bei 4,5Ghz.
Wenn jemand keine Lust auf Erweiterbare Wakü hat aber dennoch übertakten will und trotzdem kein Staubsauger Lärm haben will dem kann ich das nur ans Herz legen.


----------



## Ravenshark (20. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

So habe nun Furmark mal laufen lassen.

1.)  1x Silent Wing 120 mm  @Stock 952u/min   Pumpe 1450u/min    Temp GPU: 67°C   ( PCB Lüfter Silent Wing 80mm 54%)
2.)  1x Silent Wing 120 mm  @Stock1495u/min  Pumpe 1450u/min    Temp GPU: 54°C   ( PCB Lüfter Silent Wing 80mm 33%)

Wohl bemerkt: nur einen Lüfter am Radi ( Radi am Gehäuse hinten rausblasend) 

Bei Fragen einfach drauf los.

Screens habe ich gemacht, weis aber nicht wie ich dir hier hoch kriege.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



> Also was ich hier im Forum immer lesen muss über AIO Kühlungen und den Meinungen wie zb.
> "wenn du übertakten willst dann brauchst du eine Richtige Wasserkühlung mit zig Radiatoren"
> usw. usw. usw.
> Und o was die Lautstärke angeht usw. usw. da kann ich nur sagen "
> ...


 Es ist wohl alles etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. In den Kaufberatungen dreht es sich der Masse ja um die kleinen Modelle. Was die Lautstärke angeht die ist eben subjektiv und wird von jedem anders wahr genommen.
 Es gibt halt Leute die AiO Geräte mögen oder Kompaktanlagen aber nicht jeder teilt die Meinung


----------



## ricoroci (20. März 2014)

Habe mir die Corsair h110i geholt mit 4x Noiseblocker black (Sandwich) und muss sagen; 

Ja sie ist gut
Ja sie ist leise 
Ja sie ist sauber verarbeitet

Ja (leider) tritt manchmal enorme Spulengeräusche auf


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> An sich keine schlechte Idee, aber wie willst du damit deine GPU kühlen. (Ich denke mal da wären sie am interessantesten, denn auf der CPU reichen die aktuellen AiOs ja)
> Der Kraken G10 ist nur mit den runden Pumpen und auch nur die die auf einem speziellen Modell/Vorlage basieren.



Die erweiterbare AIO-Wakü von Fractal Design ist anscheinend eine Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 2.0, die mit normalen Wakü-Komponenten erweitert wird. Ab Minute 3:00 sieht man die beiden eingebundenen Full-Cover-Wasserkühler für die Grafikkarte. Eher unwahrscheinlich, dass es von Fractal Design eine Kühlung nur für die GPU geben wird.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k85JdC4dh9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> ... (Ich denke mal da wären sie am  interessantesten, denn auf der CPU reichen die aktuellen AiOs ja). ...



Die aktuellen AIO-Waküs sind bereits sehr gut für GPUs geeignet. In diesem Thread auf Seite 2 erreicht eine AIO Wakü mit 140mm Radiator auf einer AMD 290X sehr gute GPU *und VRM* Temperaturen. Möglich ist für 130€ auch ein 280mm Radiator (Corsair H110 + Kraken G10).

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch irgendwann einen Test der Kraken G10 mit unterscheidlichen Radiatorengrößen in einer PCGH-Heftausgabe. Bis dahin müssen eben andere Artikel herhalten.

Viele Testberichte gibt es zu dem Thema aber leider nicht. Interessant dürfte auch die Kombination aus einem 240mm Radiator (Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme, Corsair H105, etc.) mit der Kraken G10 sein. 

Hier ist ein Testbericht dazu: NZXT Kraken G10 + GTX 780 Lightning Mini-Review. Die Kernspannung wurde bis auf 1,38V erhöht und die Radiatorposition im Gehäuse könnte besser sein.

Was bei der 780 Lightning noch interessant ist, dass bei ihr über die mitgelieferte Software neben der GPU-Temp weitere Temperaturen ausgelesen werden können. Die Karte hat im Auslieferungszustand in Spielen (Bad Company 2, Anno 2070) eine Leistungsaufnahme von *290 Watt*. Der Wert stammt aus der Wertungstabelle der PCGH 11/2013. In dieser Ausgabe wurde neben der Classified auch die Lightning gestestet.


----------



## Ravenshark (20. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Die optimalste Position eines Radis ist wohl außerhalb des Gehäuses und das habe ich bei der CPU so gemacht. Gibt also keine Wärme nach innen ab.
Einzig den Radi der GPU, der sitz aber direkt am hinteren Lüfterplatz. 
Ich glaube es spielt nur eine unwesentliche Rolle welche "Marke" man kauft einer AIO Wasser, denn am wichtigsten ist die Wärme schnellstmöglich abzuführen oder besser gar nicht erst im Case zu haben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Ravenshark schrieb:


> So habe nun Furmark mal laufen lassen.
> 
> 1.)  1x Silent Wing 120 mm  @Stock 952u/min   Pumpe 1450u/min    Temp GPU: 67°C   ( PCB Lüfter Silent Wing 80mm 54%)
> 2.)  1x Silent Wing 120 mm  @Stock1495u/min  Pumpe 1450u/min    Temp GPU: 54°C   ( PCB Lüfter Silent Wing 80mm 33%)
> ...



Zu 1.): Der Silent Wing dürfte laut den Ergenbissen von PCGH bei 952rpm bei 0,2 Sone liegen, die 67°C im Furemark sind auch sehr gut. Durch den Furmark sollte die Leistungsaufnahme auch jenseits der 200 Watt liegen.

Kannst du über GPU-Z die Temperatur der VRMs auslesen? Hast du auf den VRMs den langen silbernen verschraubten Kühlkörper verbaut, der auf der Gigabyte 7970 OC verbaut ist?

Bilder kannst du in deinen Beitrag einfügen, indem du in dem Kommentarfenster rechts die "erweiterte Ansicht" auswählst. Dort kannst du unter "Zusätzliche Einstellungen" über "Anhänge verwalten" in einem neuen Fenster deine Bilder hochladen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Ravenshark schrieb:


> Bei Fragen einfach drauf los.



Die wichtigste Frage ist wohl nicht so einfach zu beantworten:
Wie schlägt sich die gleiche Grafikkarte mit oben genannten High-End-Luftkühlern und ebenfalls 1000er Silent Wings?




> Screens habe ich gemacht, weis aber nicht wie ich dir hier hoch kriege.


 
Unter dem Antworten-Feld müsste "Anhänge verwalten" stehen. Der Rest unterscheidet sich ein Bisschen, je nach gewählten Forumseinstellungen. Wir haben hier irgendwo ein HowTo.

Aber Text ließt sich eh besser


----------



## JohnnyXVI (20. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Silent Wings so gut für Radiatoren nutzbar sind. Gibt ja Lüfter die besser dafür ausgelegt sind. Sonst werden immer Blacksilent Pro empfohlen.
Silent Wings wegen niedrigem Luftdurchsatz oder so, werden nicht empfohlen. Aber die Temperaturen sagen was anderes. Wie ist denn der direkte Vergleich zwischen mitgelieferten Lüftern und Silent Wings? Also wie groß ist der Temperaturunterschied?





Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Die aktuellen AIO-Waküs sind bereits sehr gut für GPUs geeignet.


Das ist mir schon klar und überlege auch, selbst so eine Konfiguration zu nutzen.


----------



## Ravenshark (20. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps zum Hochladen der Bilder.


----------



## HMangels91 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

gibt es koWaküs die in ein Shinobideckel passen? ich bekomme ne H55 oben niciht rein


----------



## PolatAlemdar (28. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Habe nen Corsair H100i mit 4X Corsair SP 120 Quiet Edition im Push&Pull Modus.
Meine CPU 3770K Geköpft und mit Phobya Liquidmetall ausgestattet. 5GHZ bei 1,37V kein problem. Dazu mit Prime 95 Max 68c. Sind für mich Spitzenwerte , da die CPU bei BF4 , MEtro und co nie über 60c kommt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

der satz geht hier sowieso wieder unter, aber egal: 

das einzig sinnvolle einsatzgebiet für eine aio-wakü sind gehäuse, die zwar platz für einen 120mm lüfter haben, aber keinen platz für einen großen tower-kühler. 

zB ein case wie das lian-li pc-q11 wäre ein guter einsatzort für eine kompakte


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> der satz geht hier sowieso wieder unter, aber egal:



Der Satz geht hier sowieso wieder unter, aber egal: *AiO-Wakü-GPU-Kühler rockt. *

Bist ja schon im richtigen Thread um dich zu informieren. Ansonsten liefern die unendlichen Weiten des Internets Artikel zu dem Thema. Was du bei deinen Treffern zur Kraken G10 berücksichtigen sollltest: Ohne zusätzliche VRM1-Kühler (bei der 290(X) die Reihe bei den Stromanschlüssen) sind die Temps bescheiden. Übrigens auch beim Xtreme III/EKL Peter/MK26. Kann man NZXT natürlich ankreiden, dass sie keine beigelegt haben.

Vielleicht gibt es auch in den kommenden PCGH Ausgaben 05 und 06 weitere Infos zu dem Thema.


----------



## ramme223 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> der satz geht hier sowieso wieder unter, aber egal:
> 
> das einzig sinnvolle einsatzgebiet für eine aio-wakü sind gehäuse, die zwar platz für einen 120mm lüfter haben, aber keinen platz für einen großen tower-kühler.
> 
> zB ein case wie das lian-li pc-q11 wäre ein guter einsatzort für eine kompakte



oder halt der Einsatz auf einer GPU! Es muss nicht immer eine Custom Wakü sein. Pflegeaufwand und Kosten sprechen dagegen.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Der Satz geht hier sowieso wieder unter, aber egal: *AiO-Wakü-GPU-Kühler rockt. *
> 
> Bist ja schon im richtigen Thread um dich zu informieren. Ansonsten liefern die unendlichen Weiten des Internets Artikel zu dem Thema. Was du bei deinen Treffern zur Kraken G10 berücksichtigen sollltest: Ohne zusätzliche VRM1-Kühler (bei der 290(X) die Reihe bei den Stromanschlüssen) sind die Temps bescheiden. Übrigens auch beim Xtreme III/EKL Peter/MK26. Kann man NZXT natürlich ankreiden, dass sie keine beigelegt haben.
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es auch in den kommenden PCGH Ausgaben 05 und 06 weitere Infos zu dem Thema.



*AiO-Wakü  für die GPU rockt auf jeden Fall.* Ich habe es nach langer Zeit mal geschafft ein paar Bilder zum NZXT G10 +X40 inkl. VRAM+ MOSFET Kühler einzustellen. Einfach meine Signatur anklicken. Meine Titan kann ich mit Mod-Bios (Powerlimit auf 350Watt und 1.187V) auf 1200Mhz gamestable betreiben. Unter Last ~ 50°C (+/- 2°C bei 21°C Raumtemp.).Den Speicher würde ich unbedingt zusätzlich passiv kühlen! Laut meinen Tempsensoren von der Lüftersteuerung werden diese, gemessen an den Enzotech-Kupferkühlern 49°C warm *aber* nur wenn ein Seitenlüfter darauf strahlt. Ohne Seitenlüfter waren es 10°C mehr. 
Auf die MOSFET/SpaWa Kühler und VRAM Kühler kann man nur verzichten wenn man kein OC betreiben will, unter Last bewegen sich die Temperaturen dann noch innerhalb der Spezifikation, mit OC kann es zu Problemen kommen. Betreibe meinen VRAM mit +200 MHz also im Falle der Titan mit 1600Mhz Memspeed. 

Ich würde NZXT nicht ankreiden das sie die Kühlerchen weggelassen haben, da es zu viele unterschiedliche Systeme und Ansprüche gibt. Dem einen reicht Alu, der nächste will Kupfer. Der eine hat 4 VRAM- Bausteine, der nächste 24. Der Preis für den G10 Adapter würde deutlich höher ausfallen und doch nicht jeden glücklich machen. 

Der 140er Kraken X40 Radiator befindet sich an der Gehäuseoberseite. 140er Serienlüfter wurde gegen einen be quiet Silent Wings 2 ersetzt der per pullt/saugt. Der 92mm SerienLüfter auf dem G10 Bracket gegen einen 92er be quiet Silent Wings 2. Dieser ist über ein Fanadapter für die GPU über Tools wie EP X oder MSI AB wie gewohnt regelbar. Das Lauteste am System ist jetzt die externe Festplatte *lach

Wenn Bedarf besteht mach ich ein HowTo dazu, was zu beachten ist.

 Mehr Bilder in meinen Fotoalben.  Klick mich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efdev (29. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



ramme223 schrieb:


> oder halt der Einsatz auf einer GPU! Es muss nicht immer eine Custom Wakü sein. Pflegeaufwand und Kosten sprechen dagegen.


 
das mit den kosten lass ich stehen aber was für ein pflegeaufwand ? 
ich hab bei meiner wakü noch nichts pflegen müssen wenn überhaupt muss alle 1-2 jahre mal das wasser gewechselt werden und das wars auch.


----------



## ramme223 (29. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



efdev schrieb:


> das mit den kosten lass ich stehen aber was für ein pflegeaufwand ?
> ich hab bei meiner wakü noch nichts pflegen müssen wenn überhaupt muss alle 1-2 jahre mal das wasser gewechselt werden und das wars auch.


Ich zitiere an der Stelle mal den ruyven aus einen anderen Thread (gekürzt):


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Füllung: 3-4Monate ist die kürzeste Angabe, die längste ist unbegrenzt.
> Ich persönlich hab noch nie Wasser des Wechselns wegen gewechselt (nur zum Basteln) und imho reicht das vollkommen - zumal guter Korrosionsschutz teuer ist. ...
> Die Pumpe braucht keine Wartung, zu prüfen ist da auch nichts. Man hört es i.d.R. (noch deutlicher), wenn sie ausgetauscht werden muss.



Aus dem Wakü-Pflege HowTo:

"Wie die meisten wissen braucht eine Wasserkühlung ca alle 2 Jahre eine kleine Wartung. Diese ist nicht zwingend notwendig, hält die Wakü aber in Schuss.
Warum reinigen? 
Nunja, zum einen kann es vorkommen das die Kühlflüssigkeit klumpt, sei es durch UV Einwirkung oder andere Umstände.
Andere Gründe für eine Reinigung könnten Ablagerungen sein, oder wegen der Optik oder im schlimmsten Fall: Algenbildung. (extreme Beispiele)
Außerdem lohnt es sich die Wasserkühlung zu reinigen wenn man den Kreislauf sowieso um einen Kühlkörper erweitern möchte und dafür eh das Wasser ablassen muss.
Desweiteren empfiehlt es sich vor dem Einbau neuer WaküHardware diese zu reinigen um etwaige Fertigungsrückstände oder Fremdkörper zu entfernen um somit das Risiko auf etwaige Kühlmittelausfälle zu reduzieren"
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...gen/139944-howto-wasserkuehlung-reinigen.html

*Pflege gehört also dazu, selbst wenn man 2 Jahre wartet. Im schlimmsten Fall kann es auch so aus sehen:*

"So nach langer abstinenz bin ich mal wieder im wakü bereich unterwegs und habe auch ein kleines problem. aus beruflichen gründen hatte ich lange keine zeit mehr mich um meine schöne wakü zu kümmern und so lief sie jetzt knapp 1 1/2 Jahre ohne wirkliche pflege.
nun hab ich mich im urlaub mal dazu durchgerungen alles auszubauen und zu putzen. nun hab ich aber beim cpu kühler folgendes feststellen müssen"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wakü pflege

Selbst wenn man die Grafikkarte austauschen will gegen ein neueres Modell ist der Aufwand bei der Custom Wakü deutlich höher! Den Fullcoverblock für die Graka kannst weder auf die neue Karte mitnehmen noch großartig gewinnbringend weiterverkaufen. Wasser hast du auch an der Stelle ablassen müssen. + Verschlauchung. Während ich in aller Ruhe meine VRAM und Mosfet Kühlerchen abziehe und diese auf der nächsten Graka wieder mit am Start sind. Ebenso zieht mein G10 + X40 mit um auf die neue Grafikkarte! Im Falle der Custom Wakü kaufst dir wieder mal nen neuen Fullvcover Kühler der wieder ein < 110€ - großes Loch ins Budget reißt. Liegt dann noch Speicher auf der Rückseite offen kaufst noch eine Backplate dazu. Super! Aber schick siehts aus  
Man muss auch keine Zusatzmittelchen kaufen.

Ein weiterer Vorteil der AIO für GPU ist dessen Montagefreundlichkeit, da diese eher mit einen Lüfterwechsel vergleichbar ist. Ebenso ist es Einsteigerfreundlich, da man sich nicht erst tagelang damit beschäftigen muss welche Teile man zusammen suchen muss und ob diese dann auch ins Gehäuse passen. Die Kühlleistung einer AIO Wakü ist selbstredend geringer als bei dem Custom Water Cooling Loop aber mal ganz ehrlich. ne OC Titan bei ~50°C und einen pullenden Lüfter? Wo unten noch eine Lüfterlose 750 Ti ihre Wärme abgibt. Vollkommen ausreichend. Klar ist es auch was "lauter", wenn man hier noch von laut reden kann. Ein Säuseln kann einen schon manchmal auf die Palme bringen^^

Mir gefallen auch schicke Custom Lösungen, bin ja auch kein Kostverächter  
Ich möchte keinen seine persönliche Präferenz madig machen. Jeder muss selbst entscheiden wieviel Geld er bereit ist für adäquate Kühlleistung und Geräuschpegel auszugeben.



Ryle schrieb:


> ...
> Das wartungsfreie, geschlossene System sehe ich eher als Nachteil. Denn so kann man das Ding nicht erweitern, einen Ausfall bemerkt man leider erst dann wenn es zu spät ist und bei einem Defekt kannste das ganze Teil wegwerfen.



Das wartungsfreie System ist ein Vorteil  Ja man kann es nicht erweitern, wozu auch? um die CPU mit einzubeziehen? Im Falle der GPU-Only Lösung: Wenn bereits ein leistungsstarker Towerkühler vorhanden ist, soll der sich erstmal amortisieren. Ein evtl. auftretender Defekt würde zum einen die Kraken Control melden oder Evga PX. Dank Temp. Target kommts gar nicht soweit.


----------



## Addi (30. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Da will aber jemand seine *"AiO-Wakü" *in den Himmel loben. Die Dinger lohnen einfach nicht , meines Erachtens.

Es sei denn es gibt akuten Platzmangel. Wenn man Platz hat nimmt man einen ordentlichen Luftkühler mit guten Lüftern und hat Ruhe.

Da kann einfach nichts kaputt gehen , abgesehen von den Lüftern die man sofort und extrem leicht ersetzen kann.

Desweiteren kann hier keine Flüssigkeit austreten oder die Pumpe kaputt gehen.

Um eine gtx Titan mit einem Single 120er bzw 140er Radiator auf 50 Grad unter Last zu kühlen , (wo ich auch sehr stark dran zweifel) braucht es wenn es überhaupt funktioniert *EXTREM *schnell drehende Lüfter.

Das ganze resultiert in sehr hoher Lautstärke. Weiterer Nachteil der höhere Stromverbauch durch die Pumpe.

Zusätzlich ist Spawa und VRAM Kühlung auch nicht ohne jeden Luftstrom zu bewerkstelligen.

Da schnall ich mir doch lieber nen ordentlichen Metallriesen drauf und gut ist.

Das nenne ich ein wartungsfreies System ! Will mal sehen wie lange sone *AiO-Wakü *im Vergleich zu nem Metallklotz hält.

Naja es ist sinnfrei hier noch weiter dir klar zu machen das eine *AiO-Wakü *(fast) nur Nachteile bietet.


----------



## ramme223 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Da will aber jemand seine *"AiO-Wakü" *in den Himmel loben. Die Dinger lohnen einfach nicht , meines Erachtens.



Genau das hab ich vor, gut erkannt 



rako81sna schrieb:


> Wenn man Platz hat nimmt man einen ordentlichen Luftkühler mit guten Lüftern und hat Ruhe.
> 
> Da kann einfach nichts kaputt gehen , abgesehen von den Lüftern die man sofort und extrem leicht ersetzen kann.
> 
> Desweiteren kann hier keine Flüssigkeit austreten oder die Pumpe kaputt gehen.



Jap beim Luftkühler kann kein Wasser austreten, schön das du dass nochmal klar stellst. Danke an dieser Stelle. Klar kann man nen Luftkühler nehmen, spricht nichts dagegen. Viele Wege führen nach Rom.



rako81sna schrieb:


> Um eine gtx Titan mit einem Single 120er bzw 140er Radiator auf 50 Grad unter Last zu kühlen , (wo ich auch sehr stark dran zweifel) braucht es wenn es überhaupt funktioniert *EXTREM *schnell drehende Lüfter.
> Das ganze resultiert in sehr hoher Lautstärke. Weiterer Nachteil der höhere Stromverbauch durch die Pumpe.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://app.box.com/s/ibqwo9dh3szs06pqwg7d (Original zum gucken :*)

Oh, meine extrem schnell drehenden Lüfter blassen mich fast vom Stuhl. Ich beginne an mir selbst zu zweifeln...*nicht!*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Zusätzlich ist Spawa und VRAM Kühlung auch nicht ohne jeden Luftstrom zu bewerkstelligen.


Zu bewerkstelligen schon, funktioniert wenn man nicht OC't alles im Rahmen der VRAM-Spezifikation. Nach meinen Geschmack aber zu grenzwertig. Ich stimme dir teilweise zu.



rako81sna schrieb:


> Da schnall ich mir doch lieber nen ordentlichen Metallriesen drauf und gut ist.
> 
> Das nenne ich ein wartungsfreies System ! Will mal sehen wie lange sone *AiO-Wakü *im Vergleich zu nem Metallklotz hält.



Joar, schnall einen Metallriesen drauf, wenn das deine Vorstellung eines wartungsfreien Systems entspricht. Den evtl vorhandenen VRAM auf der Rückseite kühlst du dann durch? Ah ja, hmm. Ne Backplate!? Kostet ja nix. Lässt sich prima auf der zukünftigen Karte wiederverwenden, genauso wie dein ewig währender "Metalriese". Den gibts sogar noch wenn dein PCB samt GPU längst das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Will mal sehen wie oft "son Metallriese" auf die nächste Graka mit umziehen darf bevor er zum Altmetall gehört. Ach ja, 0x.



rako81sna schrieb:


> Naja es ist sinnfrei hier noch weiter dir klar zu machen das eine *AiO-Wakü *(fast) nur Nachteile bietet.



Ja es ist sinnfrei weiter Klarheiten zu beseitgen. Das muss ich dir wohl nicht erzählen. Eine "AiO-Wakü" bietet halt nur "...." <--Entscheidet selbst

Edit: 
Lautheit (Sone)      100/75/50 %	  0,6/0,2/0,1 Sone
Schalldruck (dB(A)) 100/75/50 %  26,4/20,2/18,1 dB(A)
Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



rako81sna schrieb:


> Da kann einfach nichts kaputt gehen , abgesehen von den Lüftern die man sofort und extrem leicht ersetzen kann.
> 
> Desweiteren kann hier keine Flüssigkeit austreten oder die Pumpe kaputt gehen.



"kaputt gehen"..."desweiteren Pumpe kaputt gehen"? Was kann denn bitte schön noch kaputt gehen, außer der Pumpe?
(und selbige dürfte, auch wenn es Ausreißer nach unten gibt, in vielen Fällen wenigstens so lange halten, wie Grafikkarte durchschnittlich genutzt werden.)





ramme223 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also es gibt eine ganze Menge Leute, denen 1250 oder gar 1600 rpm, wie man sie bei dir da sieht VIEL zu viel wären.
Wie sind die Temperaturen bei 600 oder 800 rpm?


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. März 2014)

*@ramme223*: Danke für deinen sehr ausführlichen Bericht .   Vor allem der Screenshot mit den Lüfterdrehzahlen, Temperaturen,   Spannungswerten und das Bild von deinem Gehäuse in der Gesamtansicht   finde ich klasse .

Die  NZXT X40 ist eigentlich die beste Lösung aus Preis-/Leistung und   Austattungssicht. Ich habe die X40 und X60 immer weniger berücksichtigt,   weil sie teurer als die Konkurrenzprodukte von Corsair sind. Wenn ich   z.B. die NZXT X40 und die Corsair H90 vergleiche, haben beide einen   140mm Radiator, die X40 ist aktuell aber gleich mal 30€ teurer. Wenn ich  aber deinen Bericht so lese ist das Geld gut investiert:

Die Schläche der X40 sind 8cm länger als bei der H90 und trotzdem hat es gerade so gereicht um den Radiator in deinem Corsair 600 im Deckel zu montieren. Mit der H90 hättest du das nicht machen können. Deine Radiatorposition finde ich aus zwei Gründen ideal: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstens ist der Radiator gegenüber dem CPU-Kühler leicht nach rechts in Richtung der Laufwerksschächte versetzt eingebaut. Dadurch können beide die Lüft des Gehäuselüfters in der Front ansaugen ohne dass dem Lüfter des Radiators der CPU-Kühler im Weg ist. Das wäre der Fall, wenn der Radiator weiter links im Deckel in Richtung des Lüfters im Heck montiert worden wäre. Sitzt der Radiator wie häufig gesehen im Heck, saugt er über eine Distanz von 1-2cm die Abluft des CPU-Kühlers an. Die Folge wären schlechtere Temperaturen des Grafikkarte.

Zweitens ist die mitgelieferte Software richtig gut. Du kannst die Wassertemperatur auslesen, bis zu zwei Lüfter am Radiator regeln und die Pumpengeschwindigkeit anpassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temps sind richtig gut, obwohl du den leisen aber eben nicht für einen Radiator optimierten Lüfter Be Quiet Silent Wing 2 140mm verwendest. Ich denke, wenn alle Punkte in der Summe betrachtet werden ist die NZXT X40 eine gute Wahl, wenn man mit einer AiO-Wakü die *GPU* kühlen möchte und eine Grafikkarte aus der Oberklasse mit einer Leistungsaufnahme von 250-300Watt im Rechner steckt. 
Eine AiO-Wakü mit Dual-Radiator (NZXT X60, Corsair 110/100/105) ist also nicht einmal nötig um die Grafikkarte auf sehr guten Temps zu kühlen.

Ich muss sagen, dass mir deine Lösung bisher am besten gefällt. Nicht nur was die ausgewählte AiO-GPU-Waku betrifft, sondern auch die Position des Radiators im Gehäuse. 

Einen *CPU-Lüftkühler* in Kombiantion mit der *AiO-Wakü X40* als *GPU-Kühler* zu verwenden ist schon eine feine Sache und mein persönlicher Platz 1. Gute Arbeit



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also es gibt eine ganze Menge Leute, denen 1250 oder gar 1600 rpm, wie man sie bei dir da sieht VIEL zu viel wären.
> Wie sind die Temperaturen bei 600 oder 800 rpm?



Ja, das wäre noch interessant. Du kannst auch noch testen, wie bei 600 oder 800 rpm die Temps ausfallen, wenn du *zwei *Lüfter, in deinem Fall *zwei* Silent Wings 2, im Push-Pull Betrieb einsetzt. Dadurch sollten die Temperaturen deutlich weniger einbrechen, da trotz des engen Lamellenabstandes des Radiators eine konstant hohe Luftbewegung vorhanden ist. Die ist nicht mehr vorhanden, wenn du bei den oben genannten niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen nur *einen *Lüfter einsetzt.


----------



## Icedaft (30. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Die Pumpengeschwindigkeit lässt sich nicht anpassen, sie wird nur angezeigt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

@ramme223: Hast du die Kühler von Enzotech mit dem mitgelieferten Pads aufgeklebt oder einen Wärmeleitkleber, z.B. Arctic Silver Arctic Alumina Thermal Adhesive, verwendet?


----------



## ramme223 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also es gibt eine ganze Menge Leute, denen 1250 oder gar 1600 rpm, wie man sie bei dir da sieht VIEL zu viel wären.
> Wie sind die Temperaturen bei 600 oder 800 rpm?


Die "gar 1600rpm" resultieren daraus, das ich die Min/Max Werte vergessen hatte zu clearen bevor ich den Test startete. Hatte ein bissl rumprobiert vorher. Sry es war mitten in der Nacht XD
*So nun zum Nachtest:*
Der "FANIN0" im HW Monitor, der bei der Titan angezeigt wird ist der 92mm be quiet. Kann diesen nicht unter 30% einstellen. Dazu müsste ich mein Bios erneut editieren per KeplerBiosTweaker um einen niedrigeren Regelbereich zuzulassen. Wie gesagt wird per Adapter direkt über die Graka geregelt. *30% entsprechen ~665 rpm.*
Der "SYSFANIN0" im HW Monitor, der unter dem Motherboard geführt ist der 140mm be quiet der den Radiator pullt/saugt. Den habe ich nun per Kraken Control *auf ~800rpm gefixt*.
Ich be-pfeile mal die wichtigsten Sachen per PS damit es deutlich wird. Habe das ganze jetzt 35min laufen lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://app.box.com/s/m5nr8jo4xfvyb526otr3 (Original zum gucken)
*Fazit:
GPU Temperatur 54°C bei 800rpm am Radiator mit dem 140er be quiet und ~665rpm am G10 Bracket mit dem 92er be quiet.
Mosfet und VRAM Bausteine haben eine Temp von ~59°C (Frontseite PCB) bis 61°C (Rückseite PCB) [gemessen per Temperatursensoren meiner Lüftersteuerung direkt an den Kühlerchen]*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Die Pumpengeschwindigkeit lässt sich nicht anpassen, sie wird nur angezeigt.



Stimmt, die Pumpengeschwindigkeit lässt sich nicht anpassen. Wenn man die Pumpe an eine externe Lüftersteuerung hängt sollte diese regelbar sein. Ich dächte aber gelesen zu haben, dass in diesem Falle die Garantie erlischt. Also besser Finger weg.



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> @ramme223: Hast du die Kühler von Enzotech mit dem mitgelieferten Pads aufgeklebt oder einen Wärmeleitkleber, z.B. Arctic Silver Arctic Alumina Thermal Adhesive, verwendet?


Ja ich habe die mitgelieferten Pads benutzt für Spawas und VRAM. Für die GPU habe ich die "Gelid GC Xtreme" benutzt.

Im übrigen Danke für für deine sehr gute Ergänzung, trifft es ganz gut  

Die Wahl ist für mich auf die X40 gefallen aufgrund der 8cm längeren Schläuche sowie der beiliegenden Software.

Ergänzung: 
Ich habe den 140er Fan am Radiator testweise auf 600rpm gefixt, die Temperaturen steigen dabei auf 60°C. Die Kraken Control greift hier selbstständig ein und lässt den Radi-Lüfter hochdrehen auf kurzeitige ~1000rpm. 600rpm mit einen pullenden Lüfter sind also in meinen Fall nicht praktikabel.
Eine Push Pull Konfig werde ich nicht umsetzen können mit 2x be quiet silent wings2, da meine RAM-Bausteine eine Montage nicht zulassen, leider im Weg. Außerdem würde ich sehr nah an den CPU-Tower Kühler kommen. ich belasse es also dabei und bin zufrieden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



ramme223 schrieb:


> Fazit:GPU Temperatur 54°C bei 800rpm am Radiator mit dem 140er be quiet und ~665rpm am G10 Bracket mit dem 92er be quiet.Mosfet und VRAM Bausteine haben eine Temp von ~59°C (Frontseite PCB) bis 61°C (Rückseite PCB) [gemessen per Temperatursensoren meiner Lüftersteuerung direkt an den Kühlerchen]



PCGH hat bei deinem Be Quiet Silent Wing 2 140mm bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 75%/750rpm eine Lautstärke von 0,2 Sone gemessen (PCGH 12/2013 oder aktueller Einkaufsführer im Heft) .

Die Temps der VRMs fallen mit ~60°C auch sehr gut aus. Generell ist die sehr gute VRM Kühlung eine der großen Stärken der NZXT Kraken G10/des Arctic Accelero Hybrid. Das ist besonders bei der AMD 290(X) von Vorteil, da dort die Dinger ordentlich warm werden.



ramme223 schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> Ich habe den 140er Fan am  Radiator testweise auf 600rpm gefixt, die Temperaturen steigen dabei auf  60°C. Die Kraken Control greift hier selbstständig ein und lässt den  Radi-Lüfter hochdrehen auf kurzeitige ~1000rpm. 600rpm mit einen  pullenden Lüfter sind also in meinen Fall nicht praktikabel.
> Eine  Push Pull Konfig werde ich nicht umsetzen können mit 2x be quiet silent  wings2, da meine RAM-Bausteine eine Montage nicht zulassen, leider im  Weg. Außerdem würde ich sehr nah an den CPU-Tower Kühler kommen. ich  belasse es also dabei und bin zufrieden.



Push-Pull würde ich dann sein lassen. Bei 0,2 Sone und den dabei guten Temps ist das auch nicht nötig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> PCGH hat bei deinem Be Quiet Silent Wing 2 140mm bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 75%/750rpm eine Lautstärke von 0,2 Sone gemessen (PCGH 12/2013 oder aktueller Einkaufsführer im Heft) .


 
75% PWM bedeuten keinswegs, dass der Lüfter mit 75% seiner Nenndrehzahl dreht, sondern lediglich, dass er mit ~75% seiner Nennspannung arbeitet. Was dabei rauskommt, hängt vom Lüfter ab, dürfte aber deutlich unter 800 rpm liegen. Vielleicht in der Nähe der 600 rpm, die leider gar nicht möglich sind.


----------



## pseudonymx (31. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

ich benutze AIOs wegen der optik eine HxxI macht schon was her was ich festgestellt habe ist das meine h80i keine besseren kühlleistungen bringt als ein guter luftkühler


----------



## DoGyAUT (31. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Erst letztens hat sich einer ein Freund eine G1 Sniper Z87 + 4770K gekauft, nach zwei Monaten hat ihm die AIO das zeitliche gesegnet  alles futsch xD (wirklich alles außer SATA Geräte)
Sein 780 Ti SLI ist jetzt an einem besseren Ort...der Schrottplatz 

Ist schon der 4te dem ich gesagt habe Finger weg von AIO Lösungen  (und der 3te wo was passiert ist  )

Der wahnsinnige hat sich jetzt NOCHMAL das Selbe Zeug gekauft, außer der CPU Kühler - das ist jetzt ein be quiet ^_^
*manche haben echt zuviel Geld zum ausgeben


----------



## Verminaard (31. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Was hat der angestellt?

Wenns definitiv auf die AIO Kuehlung zurueckzufuehren ist, wuerd ich den Schaden beim Hersteller der AIO anfuehren.

Das eine Kuehlung einfach Hardware schrottet, wenn man alles innerhalb der Spezifikationen betreibt glaub ich nicht.


----------



## DoGyAUT (31. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

War ein Riss in den Schläuchen :/


----------



## Abductee (31. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Und das konnte er nicht reklamieren?
Bei den Corsair`s gabs am Anfang Berichte wo bei einer Beschädigung durch Undichtigkeit die defekten Komponenten von Corsair bezahlt wurden.


----------



## Verminaard (31. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Haette ich auf jeden Fall reklamiert.

Kann nicht sein das eine angeblich total simpel zu installierende und wartungsfreie Kuehlung Hardware schrottet.
Im Fall von deinem Kumpel auch noch sehr teure Hardware.


----------



## Quade3 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Schon seltsam was immer irgendwelchen Kumpels, Cousins, Nachbarn, Bekannten passiert. xD
Der Freund eines Cousins meiner Nachbarin hatte auch Probleme mit einer nicht näher benannten AIO Wasserkühlung, bei dem ist wegen dem Teufels ding das Haus in die Luft geflogen, hab ich jedenfalls so in etwa gehört 


^
War lediglich Ironie, btw..
Ernsthaft AIO haben definitiv eine Daseinsberechtigung, es kann nun mal nicht jedes Gehäuse einen optimalen Airflow bereitstellen, da entweder Aussparungen oder Platz Fehlt. 
In solchen Fällen sind AIO´s einfach Overkill, einfach zwei gute Lüfter mit hohem statischen Druck aller Noctua NF-F12 einbauen und gut ist...
Natürlich kann man eine vollwertige 400€ Wasserkühlung niemals mit einer AIO vergleichen, jedoch sind "Handelsübliche" Tower Luftkühler nicht wesentlich besser als AIO´s (Bis auf das P/L Verhältnis)


----------



## Pinchen1609 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Schon Putzig wie sich das hier Entwickelt ... Auf der einen Seite die Skeptiker, die sich auch nicht von Fakten überzeugen lassen und dann doch eher bei der Vermutung bleiben,  und es doch lieber bezweifeln was mancher hier sich zusammen erfindet.

Thema Zuverlässigkeit und Kaputt gehen ... Es kann immer was kaputt gehen ! ja auch bei einer AIO .... Das heißt aber nicht das die erweiterbaren Ewig halten ( Man kann Ersatzteile für Pumpen usw. kaufen ..Warum nur ? ) 

Vorurteile kann man nur schwer bei Seite räumen , dieses Thema soll aber nicht die eingefleischten überzeugen, sondern den unentschiedenen Helfen.

Ich bin zufrieden mit meiner AIO. Ich habe mich aber noch nie einfach nur zufrieden gegeben !! 
Letztendlich ist alles Subjektiv ..


----------



## Icedaft (31. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ich habe die (bei PCGH gewonnene) NZXT Kraken X60 mit 2 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland verbaut, ganz einfach um meine Vorurteile aus dem Weg zu räumen - oder sie bestätigt zu wissen.

Es gibt Anwendungsfälle für eine Kompakt-Wakü, aber nur so lange man das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis außer Acht lässt.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Es gibt Anwendungsfälle für eine Kompakt-Wakü, aber nur so lange man das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis außer Acht lässt.


 
Klar wenn man wie Du es gemacht hasst "siehe frühere Post" Fanatsie Bauteile zu grunde legt und daraus eine Kosten/Nutzung Rechnung macht...dann ist das Richtig.

Ich hab echt überlegt ob ich darauf nochmals eingehe. 

Für Dich nochmal zum mitrechnen.
Accelero Hybrid II ca. 90€
VRAM Kühler ca. 10€
Lüfter MAX 40 Euro
2 Komponenten Wärmeleitkleber ca.5 €
Bisl basteln ..... Ergebniss unter voll Last 60° ( Übertaktet ) 

Wenn man die möglichkeit hat 150 Euro auszugeben um die Flugzeugturbine Ati R9 290 leise zu bekommen 
oder mind. 300 für eine kleine erweiterbare auszugeben ( mit CPU ) dann ist das doch toll zu wissen das es auch so geht. 

Ich vertehe nicht was die AIO dir mal getan hat  aber es muss Traumatisch gewesen sein


----------



## Icedaft (31. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Die hat mir nix getan, ich bin Kaufmann, technisch interessiert und tätige Anschaffungen idR. unter dem Aspekt von Nachhaltigkeit, der Möglichkeit zur Reparatur (sofern das in der heutigen Zeit noch möglich ist bei Technik) und was mir persönlich sehr wichtig ist: Silent -> hier ist mein Problem, das ich mehr oder weniger das Gras wachsen höre und die Pumpe der Kraken ist für mich schon mal nicht "unhörbar" im Idle. 

Die Preise stammen im Übrigen nicht meiner Fantasie, sondern gängigen Preislisten.

Ich sage nicht das Kompakt-Waküs nichts können, ich sage auch nicht das Kompakt-Waküs nicht funktionieren, ich stelle einfach fest, das Kompakt-Waküs im Vergleich mit Lufkühlern einfach zu teuer sind.
Produktvergleich Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS, Swiftech MC14 BGA-RAM Kühler, Prolimatech MK-26 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (31. März 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

also ich habe für beide verbauten AIOs 146,90 bezahlt. Die Pumpen laufen über die Lüftersteuerung momentan mit 11 Volt völlig leise. (Mir ist klar, dass die Pumpen mit 12 Volt betrieben werden sollen es gibt aber seit Mitte November keine Probleme) Der Originallüfter am CPU-Radiator läuft über das Board mit Silent-Einstellungen und die beiden Lüfter am GPU-Radiator laufen über die Lüftersteuerung. Die Drehzahlen der GraKa-Lüfter kann ich leider nicht auslesen, sind aber echt silent.
Ich bin voll mit den Teilen zufrieden, würde mir mit Sicherheit auch eine erweiterbare kaufen wenn ich es für sinnvoll erachten würde und das Geld übrig hätte.
Gerade durch mein sehr gutes Gehör lege ich großen Wert auf einen leisen PC und und werde hier nicht enttäuscht. Mit anderen Lüftern könnte man sicherlich noch bessere Ergebnisse erzielen aber mir reicht es.
Von mir gibt eine klare Kaufempfehlung.

Hier mal ein Bild vom heutigen Test. CPU auf 4 GHz übertaktet. GraKa Standard.


----------



## shadie (2. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Darf man fragen warum der Screenshot nicht unter Volllast gemacht wurde?

Klar für nur 150 € sind das gute Werte aber ich wage zu behaupten die hättest du mit nem Peter und nem Brocken 2 auch erreicht und das für die Hälfte der Kosten 

Habe hier selbst noch ne H2O 920 mit 2 Noctua NF12, die hat beim FX 8350 gegen den Brocken grad so mitgehalten obwohl die 2 Lüfter hat und der Brocken nur einen

Es ist einfach immer die Frage.

hat man ein großes Gehäuse und will wenig ausgeben, dann Luftkühlung
Kleines Gehäuse und etwas mehr ausgeben dann AIO
Ich schreibs einfach mal knall hart wie es ist.
VIEL ausgeben dafür riesige Freiheiten haben dann ne Eigenbau Wakü.

Nutze auch ne selbstgebaute und meine 2 GTX 780 kommen bei Vollast (Valley Benchmark) auf 42° bei 1250MHZ Takt.

Dafür hat das Teil auch ordentlich was gekostet sodass die Temps erreicht werden mussten.


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



shadie schrieb:


> Darf man fragen warum der Screenshot nicht unter Volllast gemacht wurde?



hier nochmal unter Last


----------



## Pinchen1609 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



shadie schrieb:


> Ich schreibs einfach mal knall hart wie es ist.
> VIEL ausgeben dafür riesige Freiheiten haben dann ne Eigenbau Wakü.
> 
> Nutze auch ne selbstgebaute und meine 2 GTX 780 kommen bei Vollast (Valley Benchmark) auf 42° bei 1250MHZ Takt.
> ...


 
Ich schreibs mal Knallhart !!
Du hast zuviel ausgegeben.
Wir "Die AIO betreiber" bezweifeln nicht das wir die Temps die eine erweiterbare Wakü erreichen , nicht erreichen werden. 
Würden wir gerne ! Brauchen wir aber nicht ! 
Fakt ist ! Unter volllast ist alles was unter 70° ist, dazu auch noch leise, ein vollkommen Perfekter Wert.
Es sei denn du Du kannst mir erklären welchen vorteil man bei 42° zu 54° hat. Von mir aus auch von 42° zu 68° bei einer GPU
Ich behaupte auch nicht das ein Peter II nicht auch gute Temps bringt. Bessere bringt aber die AIO 
Un wenn du mir jetzt noch einen Towerlüfter aufzeigst der einen i7 @4,9Ghz auf 65° unter volllast zeigst wirst du mich trotzdem nicht von der AIO abbringen.
Ich mein was soll das überhaupt Ihr "erweiterbaren Wakü vertreter" kommt mit dem Argument das die Aio gegenüber luftkühlung verschwendetes Geld ist ??????????? Sagt aber im gleichen Atemzug das ihr sauviel für eure erweiterbaren ausgegeben habt ??????????


----------



## JohnnyXVI (2. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Ich schreibs mal Knallhart !!
> Du hast zuviel ausgegeben.
> Wir "Die AIO betreiber" bezweifeln nicht das wir die Temps die eine erweiterbare Wakü erreichen , nicht erreichen werden.
> Würden wir gerne ! Brauchen wir aber nicht !
> ...


 
Wieso 68°C? Mit einer ordentlichen AiO kriegste das Ding auf unter 50°C, mit etwas mehr Overclocking kommste auch nur knapp über 50°C.


----------



## Abductee (2. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Aber auch nur mit Lüftern nahe dem Tinitus.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (2. April 2014)

JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Wieso 68°C? Mit einer ordentlichen AiO kriegste das Ding auf unter 50°C, mit etwas mehr Overclocking kommste auch nur knapp über 50°C.


 
68° deswegen weil das für mich der Maximalwert einer Graka ist.
ich wollt einfach spielraum llassen .. das ich da weit drunter liege und das mit nahezu Silence zeigt der nächste Screen .. das Silence kann ich nicht darstellen , das ist dann vertrauenssache und Subjektivität 

Zur erklärung
Meine Bequit silentWings laufen auf 7 Volt Push/Pull ich glaub nicht das man da von Tinitus reden kann.
Ich werde noch versuchen eine Ordentliche Lüftersteuerung einzubauen. 
Einziger haken dabei ist das abgreifen der Graka temp.
Dazu aber später mehr.
Aux Fan1 (ca 1100 Rpm ist ein Noctua NF9 am gehäuse Boden 
Aux Fan  (ca 700 RPM) ist die CPU Pumpe


----------



## JohnnyXVI (2. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Abductee schrieb:


> Aber auch nur mit Lüftern nahe dem Tinitus.


 
Nicht viel lauter als Luftkühlung, sogar mit den Standardlüftern: Temperaturen und Lautstärke - Hawaii unter Wasser: Eiszeit für die R9 290 mit NZXT Kraken X40/G10

Mit leiseren Lüftern, gehts natürlich auch leiser. 

Bei 1100 MHZ Core: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N9dZhEC4as


----------



## Pinchen1609 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Kaum auszuhalten die Lautstärke !


----------



## Abductee (2. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Nicht viel lauter als Luftkühlung, sogar mit den Standardlüftern: Temperaturen und Lautstärke - Hawaii unter Wasser: Eiszeit für die R9 290 mit NZXT Kraken X40/G10


 
Das Testurteil:


> Das Ergebnis ist nicht so viel besser als das der besten  Lüftkühlungslösungen, da der Komponenten-Lüfter mit fester Drehzahl  läuft und so zusammen mit der stets hörbar arbeitenden Pumpe bereits im  Idle schon für eine gewisse akustische Grundkullisse sorgt.
> 
> Doch wo Licht ist, gibt es auch etwas Schatten. Die Pumpe von Asetek ist  stets hörbar, leider. Sie ist nicht extrem laut, aber für ein  wirkliches Silent-System passt dies nicht ganz.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ok Abductee .. Ich gebs auf anscheinend hast du recht und ich höre mir das hier nur schön anscheind höre ich meine Pumpe , muss ja so sein wenn der test das sagt!


----------



## Abductee (2. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ich glaube nicht das jede Pumpe laut ist, die Streuung ist aber so stark das ich Experiment nach zwei Fehlkäufen nicht mehr eingehen würde.
Und die Pumpe künstlich drosseln kann nicht die Lösung für den Endanwender sein.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (2. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ich habe als Vergleich nur die Erfahrungen, die ich mit meinem Phenom II X4 965BE gemacht habe.
Zuerst wurde dieser von einem Coolermaster Hyper TX3 gekühlt.
Gut , das ist nur ein Kühler für 35 Euro (damals), aber immerhin keine Temperaturen über 65 Grad (unter Last).
Mit der Kompaktwasserkühlung waren es nie über 55 Grad (unter Last) und das bei niedrigerer Drehzahl,
als wie es beim Hyper TX der Fall war.

Und jetzt auch beim i5 leistet das Teil gute Dienste,
und das obwohl ich die Backplate erst mal anpassen musste.

Von "lauten" Pumpen habe ich öfters schon gehört.
Ich persönlich höre weder meine Pumpe, noch die beiden Lüfter am Radiator.
Aber "Lautheit" ist auch immer eine subjektive Angelegenheit;
was für mich "leise" ist, ist für andere vielleicht schon "laut".
(Und nein, ich höre überdurchschnittlich gut)

OT: 
Es ist spannend den ganzen Kram hier zu lesen, 
das Popcorn hat mir schon lange nicht mehr so gut geschmeckt.


----------



## Venom89 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Schlitzer1971 schrieb:


> also ich habe für beide verbauten AIOs 146,90 bezahlt. Die Pumpen laufen über die Lüftersteuerung momentan mit 11 Volt völlig leise. (Mir ist klar, dass die Pumpen mit 12 Volt betrieben werden sollen es gibt aber seit Mitte November keine Probleme) Der Originallüfter am CPU-Radiator läuft über das Board mit Silent-Einstellungen und die beiden Lüfter am GPU-Radiator laufen über die Lüftersteuerung. Die Drehzahlen der GraKa-Lüfter kann ich leider nicht auslesen, sind aber echt silent.
> Ich bin voll mit den Teilen zufrieden, würde mir mit Sicherheit auch eine erweiterbare kaufen wenn ich es für sinnvoll erachten würde und das Geld übrig hätte.
> Gerade durch mein sehr gutes Gehör lege ich großen Wert auf einen leisen PC und und werde hier nicht enttäuscht. Mit anderen Lüftern könnte man sicherlich noch bessere Ergebnisse erzielen aber mir reicht es.
> Von mir gibt eine klare Kaufempfehlung.
> ...


 
Optisch machen die Dinger ja mal gar nichts her, oder?


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Optisch machen die Dinger ja mal gar nichts her, oder?



ich glaube auch nicht, dass das hier ein Optik-Thread ist...


----------



## shadie (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Ich schreibs mal Knallhart !!
> Du hast zuviel ausgegeben.
> Wir "Die AIO betreiber" bezweifeln nicht das wir die Temps die eine erweiterbare Wakü erreichen , nicht erreichen werden.
> Würden wir gerne ! Brauchen wir aber nicht !
> ...


 
Wow jetzt haste es aber knall hart geschrieben 

Beantworten wir doch mal die Fragen.
Eine AIO Wakü kommt in der Regel mit nem 120 / 140 / 240 er Radi, damit wird dann je eine Komponente gekühlt.
Das Problem dabei ist, dass es zu wenig Radifläche ist, als dass man die Lüfter sehr weit drosseln könnte .
Daraus ergibt sich, dass die Dinger Idealerweise immer mit 1200rpm laufen sollten um anständige Temps zu produzieren.
Alpenföhn Brocken 2 CPU-Towerkühler im Test (Seite 10) - ComputerBase

Wenn du mein System nachbauen würdest mit AIO´s müsstest du mindestens folgendes kaufen und hättest immern och nicht die volle Radifläche.

Corsair Hydro Series H110 (CW-9060014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid (DCACO-V750001-GB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU x2
Das sind knapp 300 €

Weißt du wie viel mehr ich für meine ausgegeben habe mit mehr Fläche?
425 € / das sind wenn ich richtig rechne 125 € mehr 

Was habe ich für 125 € mehr / mehr bekommen?

-20° bessere Temps als ne AIO (ich hatte 2x diesen arctic grakakühler, 2 mal reklamiert wegen surrender Pumpe und mein Geld wieder bekommen)
Eine sehr leise Pumpe die ich nicht raus höre
Einen wesentlich hübscheren AUfbau weil ich nicht 3 kleine Radis irgendwo im Gehäuse unterbringen musste
Ich kann wegen der größeren Radifläche die lüfter auf grad mal 600rpm laufen lassen, wer da noch was surren hört dem kann ich auch nicht helfem.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum du die Meinung von den Leuten, die die Kühlung selbst zusammen schrauben, nicht verstehen willst.

Ich habe von ANfang an gesagt, EIGENTLICH reichen gute Luftkühler für Graka und CPU IMMER DICKE AUS.
Dafür gibt man für ein SLI System vielleicht grad mal 140-150 € aus

Wenn man sich in einem Gehäuse an jedem Lüftereingang (bei SLI) einen Radiklatschen will und KB hat selber zu schrauben, der kann doch die AIO´s kaufen, viel besser sind Sie nicht als Luftkühler, Ihre Stärken haben Sie bei hohen Drehzahlen.

Oder nimmt man nen Hunni (wenn überhaupt) mehr in die Hand und kauft sich gleich was richtiges?

Ich nutze daheim für meinen Server auch ne H2o 920 weil ich da keine Zeit investieren wollte und einfach ein geschlossenes wartungsfreies System haben will.
Aber in meinen Gamerpc wird keine AIO mehr Ihren weg reinfinden.

Es geht nicht darum dich von er AIO abzubringen, was interessiert es mich was du verbaust?
Es geht darum dass in dem Thread Vorurteile ausgeräumt werden sollten und die kann man nicht ausräumen weil SIe halt einfach vorhanden sind.

Ich hatte 4 AIO´s und 3 davon hatten massive Probleme mit der Pumpe, was gibt's da schön zu reden?
Klar kann man Glück haben und die Pumpe ist leise oder man nimmt SIe nicht war aber es geht da auch ganz anders!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Wenn man unbedingt ein Window im Gehäuse haben will spielt die Optik schon eine Rolle und da bietet die reine Wakü eben schönere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Ravenshark (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Mich mal auch wieder zu Wort melde:

Wenn einige hier behaupten störende Pumpengeräusche hören zu wollen, dann schaut mal auf die Thermaltake Water 3.0 .
Und wie ich voran schon schrieb hört man die Dinger kaum bis gar net. War auch erstaunt, das es so ist, hatte ja zuvor schlechte Erfahrung mit der H80 gemacht von Corsair.

Temps ( mit NZXT G10 und 7970 OC ) sind mit einem 120 Radi und 2 Silent Wings 2 120mm auch sehr gut. 

Was aus der Kombi mit ner 290X wird kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich diese nicht in meinem Besitz habe.

AIO`s sind nicht so schlecht wie einige behaupten. Den ganzen offiziellen Tests würde ich nicht unbedingt viel abringen wollen, lieber selber Erfahrung sammeln und selber testen, andere Meinungen sind ja wie schon gesagt subjektiv.

An ALLE hier:  Wie sagt man so schön-

"Probieren geht über studieren"


----------



## shadie (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Ravenshark schrieb:


> Mich mal auch wieder zu Wort melde:
> 
> Wenn einige hier behaupten störende Pumpengeräusche hören zu wollen, dann schaut mal auf die Thermaltake Water 3.0 .
> Und wie ich voran schon schrieb hört man die Dinger kaum bis gar net. War auch erstaunt, das es so ist, hatte ja zuvor schlechte Erfahrung mit der H80 gemacht von Corsair.
> ...


 
Wenn man aber schon 4 Kühlungen probiert hat und davon 3 für die Tonne waren, kann man dann nachvollziehen, warum man bei PC Zusammenstellungen von AIO´s abrät?

Ich war es nach der 2. Arctic Hybrid einfach leid und ich denke dem Shop gings auch so, die hätten noch einmal eine senden dürfen aber hatten wahrscheinlich selbst massenhaft Reklamationen, dass die nach dem 2. Umtausch einfach das Geld zurück gegeben haben.

Wenn die Pumpe ruhig ist dann erfreue dich doch darüber, die Kühlleistung passt ja

Es ist aber echt teilweise mit Glück verbunden, dass es os unproblematisch läuft.

Ich habe meine eine Hs0 920 ja auch behalten weil die leise ist und dafür ausreicht aber ich würde mir nach den Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe, nie mehr eine AIO kaufen.

Und empfehlen schon gar nicht, am Ende werde ich beschuldigt, wenn der PC zu laut ist, nein Danke


----------



## Icedaft (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ich habe mir sogar extra die Lüfter Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gekauft um der gewonnenen NXZT Kraken X60 den bestmöglichen Start zu geben und um mir nicht vorwerfen lassen zu müssen, ich hätte nicht alles unternommen, damit das Teil bestmöglich und leise läuft.

Ich habe sogar an meinem Gehäuse rumgeschnibbelt damit ich den Radi mangels Aussparungen auf dem Gehäusedeckel platzieren kann. 

Wenn die Pumpe nicht wäre, wäre das Teil ganz nett, gekauft hätte ich mir es für das Geld aber gewiß nicht.


----------



## Ravenshark (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Über die Arctic Hybrid kann ich nichts sagen. 
Die Lösung die NZXT mit der G10 anbietet ist man gut aufgestellt.Welche AIO da man drauf haben möchte ist ja jedem überlassen.
Den einzigen " Nachteil" einer AIO ist evtl. der Preis. Wer Ruhe haben möchte im PC der entscheidet sich auf jeden Fall für Wasser an der GPU , ob AIO oder erweiterbare ist ja jedem überlassen.
Ich habe mit Thermaltake gute Erfahrung sammeln dürfen- Glück???


----------



## Icedaft (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Der G10 wird der nächste Testschritt werden, sofern das ganze auf diese Grafikkarte Point of View GeForce GTX 670 Dual Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VGA-670-A1-2048-1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland passt und ich noch passende RAM-Kühler dafür bekomme, wenn jemand einen Tip hat...


----------



## efdev (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

@Ice
hier mal schauen vielleicht was für dich dabei.


----------



## Icedaft (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Welche brauche ich und wieviele davon? Wärmeleitpaste? Sonstiges?


----------



## Ravenshark (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Der Trend zur Kühlung der Grafikkarten geht ja in Richtung Wasser(AIO)-Luft Kombi wie man bei einigen Top-Modellen sehen kann.Das Problem Wärmeentwicklung wird ja scheinbar immer heftiger je neuer die GPU ist.


----------



## efdev (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

ich glaube nicht das es die wärmeentwicklung ist sondern eher die wärmeabfuhr über die kleinen chips siehe 290(x).


----------



## Pinchen1609 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



shadie schrieb:


> Wow jetzt haste es aber knall hart geschrieben
> 
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum du die Meinung von den Leuten, die die Kühlung selbst zusammen schrauben, nicht verstehen willst.


 
Also ... nicht ich bin derjenige der hier irgendwas nicht verstehen will.
So verschoben kann dein Blick gar nicht sein.??????

Was habe ich gemacht: Ich habe behauptet eine gute Kühlung mit relativ wenig Kühlfläche erreicht zu haben. 
Ohne für MICH SUBJEKTIV HÖRBARE Nebengeräusche.
Was unteranderem von dir zb. angezweifelt wird weil bei meinen Temps man ja Tinnitus bekommen muss !!!!!

Das " Ich schreibe es mal Knallhart" habe ich so übertrieben geschrieben, weil einer deiner Vorredner (selber bauer) das so geschrieben hatte.
Das nennt man dann wohl frech bzw. Sarkastisch.
Nicht ICH bin derjenige der Vorurteile gegenüber anderen Kühllösungen hat !!!


----------



## Pinchen1609 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Du benötigst Wärmeleitkleber für die Ram Kühler


----------



## shadie (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Also ... nicht ich bin derjenige der hier irgendwas nicht verstehen will.
> So verschoben kann dein Blick gar nicht sein.??????
> 
> Was habe ich gemacht: Ich habe behauptet eine gute Kühlung mit relativ wenig Kühlfläche erreicht zu haben.
> ...



Meine Güte ich habe nie geschrieben dass man davon Hörschäden bekommt scroll mal weiter hoch das war wer anders.
man kann sich auch alles schön zurecht legen.

Ja richtig DU bist derjenige, der unsere Meinung nicht einsehen will.

Du hast bis jetzt nur eine AIO live erlebt und preist die Dinger hier als das Geschenk Gottes an, aber vor ner richtigen Wakü standest du noch nicht oder etwa doch?
Wir geben mehr aus weil es Still sein soll, nicht ruhig, nicht angenehm sondern Still und trotzdem massenhaft OC Reserven vorhanden sein sollen.

Wie schon gesagt, ich hatte bis jetzt 4 AIO´s *eine war davon in Ordnung und die NUTZE ICH AUCH NOCH*.

Aber für Systeme bei denen 2 Grakas + CPU gekühlt werden sollen, warum soll ich mich da dem Risiko aussetzen, dass eine der Pumpen rasselt, wenn ich für nen Hunni mehr ne richtige Wakü bekomme die erweiterbar ist?

Erkläre es mir doch mal bitte.

Ich bin halt jemand der Kunden/oder Hilfesuchenden keine Produkte empfiehlt, die ich vorher nie getestet habe oder bei denen es eine große Gruppe gibt, die damit massig Probleme haben.
Weil am Ende bin ich der Arsch, der das Produkt vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## Lt.Ford (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Wenn man eine laute Pumpe hat, liegt das in den meisten Fällen am Netzteil.
Siehe hier: Corsair H100 / H80 / H60 noise, grinding pump - *fix* + official Corsair response - Page 22
Das ist eine offizielle Antwort von Corsair.

Hier der relevante Auszug:


> I can tell you for sure that one of the reasons that the issue is hard  to track down is that it normally doesn't present itself if your PSU is  running the +12V rail at anything less than +12.2V. *The problem is that  the +12V rail is technically within ATX specification from +11.4V to  +12.6V, so people could have a PSU running at +12.3V or something, and  get a noisy H100 on it.* Then they RMA the unit, and because the root  cause is the PSU voltage being handled incorrectly, the problem shows up  again for them.


Deswegen hilft es auch in vielen Fällen die Voltage runterzuschrauben, um dem Krach ein Ende zu bereiten. In dem Fall können die Pumpen nichtmal etwas dafür.
Das erklärt auch, warum manche das Problem haben (>12.2V) und manche nicht (<12.2V).


----------



## Pinchen1609 (3. April 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Meine Güte ich habe nie geschrieben dass man davon Hörschäden bekommt scroll mal weiter hoch das war wer anders.
> man kann sich auch alles schön zurecht legen.
> 
> Ja richtig DU bist derjenige, der unsere Meinung nicht einsehen will.
> ...


 
Anscheinend hast du den ganzen Post nicht gelesen.!
Ja ich habe eine Selberbau gehabt .. daher weiss ich auch das man mit 300€ nicht zu dem ergebniss kommt eine Tolle Selberbau Wakü zu besitzen.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Es ist mir schurz piep egal wie toll die Selberbau Wakü sind !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
UND das Selberbau Waküs Bessere Temps bringen !!!!!!!! Leiser sind !!!!!!!!!!  und Geiler aussehen !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Auch das bezweifel ich nicht !!!!!!!!!! Viel mehr ich erkenne es an und gebe mich geschlagen AIO sind doof .. Ich werde gleich morgen mir eine neue Selberbau Wakü bestellen !!

Darum gings auch nicht bei der TE

Das ist als wenn man schreiben würde " Ich mag Blumen und Stroh"
Und dann kommt jemand daher und fragt warum ich Bienen blöd finde ????


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Bitte nicht von provozieren lassen, wenn Gesprächspartner einen nicht verstehen 




Lt.Ford schrieb:


> ...
> Deswegen hilft es auch in vielen Fällen die Voltage runterzuschrauben, um dem Krach ein Ende zu bereiten. In dem Fall können die Pumpen nichtmal etwas dafür.
> Das erklärt auch, warum manche das Problem haben (>12.2V) und manche nicht (<12.2V).


 
Wenn ein für Betrieb an ATX-Netzteilen verkauftes Objekt nur eingeschränkt mit ATX-Netzteilen kompatibel ist, dann kann das Gerät wohl sehr wohl etwas dafür. Das ist schlicht Beschiss, wenn derartige Fehler nicht in der Produktion behoben werden.

Davon abgesehen gab es auch zahlreiche Fälle, in denen Leute ihre Pumpe auch bei <10 V noch alles andere als leise empfanden - es geht um mehr, als 0,2 V.


----------



## shadie (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Jedem ist es selbst überlassen was er einkauft und wie viel er für etwas investiert.

Ich musste viel ausgeben weil meine "Workstation" in meinem Büro/Schlafzimmer steht und manchmal über Nacht auf 100% Prozzilast läuft und ich während dessen dennoch gerne schlafen würde.

Das hatte mit der Antec AIO leider nicht geklappt.


Ich schreibe es auch noch einmal, ich will keinen bekehren, ich will nur mitteilen, was ich für Erfahrungen mit AIO´s gemacht habe.
Mehr nicht, hoffe du verstehst die Posts von mir jetzt etwas besser.


----------



## Ravenshark (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

@shadie  
ja ok das habe selbst ich verstanden
27/7 Workstation- ok AIO nicht so zu empfehlen.
Otto Normal dafür ja.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Ravenshark schrieb:


> @shadie
> 
> 27/7 Workstation- ok AIO nicht so zu empfehlen.


 
Bei 27/7 musst aber Stark übertakten


----------



## Ravenshark (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

grins...oh man ja....lach...diese Fehlerteufel.Sorry.  24/7


----------



## shadie (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



Pinchen1609 schrieb:


> Bei 27/7 musst aber Stark übertakten



Hat nix mit Übertakten zu tun, da brauchste jeden Tag 3 Stunden mehr


----------



## Ravenshark (3. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

@Pinchen1609
Trotz allem ne schöne Diskussionsrunde


----------



## enmes (8. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Hi Leute, hiermit möchte ich nochmal diesen Thread aufgreifen und mein gestrig fertiggestelltes Projekt vorstellen 
Angefangen hatte ich im November mit dem Aufbau eines neuem Systems mit Haswell.
Habe viele Abende damit verbracht mich richtig zu informieren über alles mögliche; wie P/L-Verhältnis jeglicher Komponenten und auch Nutzen und Sinnhaftigkeit von verschiedenen Kühllösungen; und auch beeindrucken zu lassen von der Kompaktheit und den praktischen Vorteilen (Platz und vorallem Preis) von AIO wakü gegenüber einer vollständigen wakü und/oder Luftkühlung.
Hier ein Link zu meinem Album vom Gehäuse und dem G10 mit einer Corsair H70: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...440-und-nzxt-kraken-g10-corsair-h70-6415.html
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Temperaturen; CPU statt Idle 55°C jetzt 33°C und unter Volllast nach ner guten halben Stunde statt 78° jetzt <50° (mit einem be quiet! Silent Wings 2 1000RPM, passiv nur 2°C mehr); GPU statt Idle 38-41°C/VRAM 45-50°C jetzt GPU 32°C/VRAM 33-36°C und unter Vollast GPU statt >70°C/VRAM 65-81°C jetzt GPU 47-52°C/VRAM 42-52°C je nach Spiel, Raumtemperatur und/oder Benchmark. Meine Powercolor 7950 PCS+ läuft mit 1050/1400 und 1125mV stabil und erreicht im Heaven Benchmark 1134 Punkte.
Außerdem bin ich richtig zufrieden, dass der PC so leise ist. So kenne ich das gar nicht 
Mein vorheriger PC war ein Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo 600 (von 2002) aber schon mit Sockel 775 Quad Core 8200 usw. ...
Was ich nun im generellen sagen möchte, ist, dass man doch sich einbauen kann was man will und für richtig und sinnvoll hält. Ich wollte nicht die "einfache" und nichtplatzsparende Luftkühllösung bevorzugen, auch, weil ich im Sommer immer Probleme hatte mit reiner Luftkühlung. Und ich habe mir, von ramme223 inspiriert, deshalb auch einen G10 auf meine Graka gebaut, aber nicht mit dem (sinnvollerem) dazugehörigem Kraken X40 sondern mit einer Corsair H70; welche mich auch sehr zum fluchen gebracht hat, weil die Schläuche einfach zu steif und zu kurz sind. 
Wie vllt schon gesehen, habe ich auf der CPU einen Kraken X60, welche ich günstig erstanden habe (80€) und muss schon sagen, dass die Qualität nicht von schlechten Eltern ist. Auch die Kraken Control ist super, man kann alles einstellen, feintunen und überwachen wie man es will. Auch diese Spielerei mit der Beleuchtung der Aufschrift ist schon beeindruckend. Ich muss aber sagen, wenn ich die H70 nicht so günstig bekommen hätte (40€) hätte ich auch nächsten Monat die X40 holen können, aber so habe ich mehr Geld für eine SSD, die ich noch nicht besitze und ich manchmal beim Hochfahren kurz vorm Eskalieren bin, weil ich, bis er alle Sicherheitsprogramme und den ganzen Spaß, den er nunmal lädt, über eine Minute warten muss...

...

Was ich noch anmerken möchte, ist etwas über die günstigste AIO wakü "Cooler Master Seidon 120V".
Ich habe sie einem Freund in sein neues Gaming Setup gebaut, weil sie auch günstiger ist, als ein vernünftiger Tower Kühler und was ich sagen wollte, ist, dass seine CPU (i5 4440) bei höchstem Multiplikator, also 33x100Mhz, unter Vollast die 50°C-Marke nicht übersteigt, trotz ungeregeltem Enermax TB Silence 120mm Lüfter. Und auch die Pumpe ist nicht laut, bzw. nicht hörbar neben der R9 290 Tri-X. 
Hier mal sein Setup: i5 4440; Gigabyte B85M-D2V; Crucial Ballistix Sport 8gb 1600Mhz; Cooler Master B700; Sharkoon REX3 Economy black; Samsung Evo 120gb SSD; Seagate Barracude 7200 1Tb und eine Tri-X R9 290 bei 1100Mhz. 

...

Also wenn jmd Fragen hat, ich etwas bestimmtes testen soll oder mir jemand Tipps anbieten möchte bin ich für jegliche Kritik offen 

PS: Ich habe die Prolimatek PK-3 Wämreleitpaste genommen. War die günstigste mit den besten Ergebnissen.


----------



## enmes (9. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zu meinem Aufbau 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (9. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Sieht schon nicht übel aus, allerdings wirds mit den offensichtlich zu kurzen Schläuchen nix mit Ausräumen von Vorurteilen.  
Bist du denn selbser zufrieden mit Kosten Nutzen deiner Kühlung? (Ok habs überlesen, scheint so )
Und passt da nicht noch ein Slimline Lüfter an den 240er-Radi?


----------



## Superior1337 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

richtige wakü hier  cpu i7 4930k@4,65ghz bei 1,40v im kreislauf sind noch 2 gtx 780 und das mobo temps cpu maximal 62°C gpus maximal 45°C lüfter laufen bei 900rpm verbaut sind 2 480ger radis mit 15 noisblocker BlackSilentPro und eine laing ddc 1t


hatte davor einen i7 3930k mit 4,8ghz 1,36v  und einer h110 mit 4 nb blacksilentpro temps waren damit 70°C lüfter auf 1200rpm


cpu temps prime95 last

Gpu´s crysis 3 mit maximalen settings


----------



## -Shorty- (9. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Kann man bei der Hardware auch machen. 
Kosten?


----------



## enmes (10. April 2014)

Also ich habe nun mein komplettes Belüftung-/Kühlungssetup umgebaut. 
Die H70 auf die CPU und den X60 auf die graka und den X60 mit Push/Pull. 
Bilder lade ich noch hoch, aber hier habt ihr erstmal nen link 
http://imageshack.com/a/img163/4715/pt5k.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img812/4136/svve.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img543/5726/elee.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img46/6938/ufhv.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img607/6471/zted.jpg

PS: temps im Desktop CPU ~30; GPU 26 und bench CPU ~48 und graka ~36, bzw. VRAM 41. 
Benchmark Prime und Unigine Heaven oder Valley.


----------



## enmes (10. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Hier mal mein Album:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/108758-enmes-albums-umbau-2-0-6424.html

*Wer es sofort sehen will:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enmes (11. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Kosten?


 
Also den X60 in OVP habe ich bei kleinanzeigen für 80€ und die H70 für 40€ gekauft. Alles war in tadellosem Zustand und hat 1A funktioniert mit allem Zubehör dabei usw. 
Also habe ich für 2 wakü weniger bezahlt als für eine neu und die jeweiligen Rechnungen habe ich von den Verkäufern auch mit dazu gekriegt. Dann habe ich mir bei conrad im die Ecke noch 2 be quiet! pure Wings 2 geholt in 140 mm und das reicht mir. 
Auf der H70 ist ein Bitfenix Spectre LED PWM 120 mm drauf und der ist auch Super. 
Für die wakü an sich, wie ich die jetzt habe mit Adaptern, Wärmeleitpaste und lüfter bin ich unter 200€.


----------



## efdev (11. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

klingt gut sieht auch ganz nett aus, aber ich kann den schläuchen von AIOs einfach nichts abgewinnen die zerstören meistens irgendwie das gesamt bild.
wobei es bei dir noch ganz schick aussieht 

btw was ist das für ein gehäuse ?


----------



## enmes (12. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



efdev schrieb:


> klingt gut sieht auch ganz nett aus, aber ich kann den schläuchen von AIOs einfach nichts abgewinnen die zerstören meistens irgendwie das gesamt bild.
> wobei es bei dir noch ganz schick aussieht
> 
> btw was ist das für ein gehäuse ?


 
Also ich finde die Schläuche einer richtigen wakü störender, bzw. sie sehen schon schick aus mit der richtigen Schlauch-Wasser-Farbkombination, aber nehmen schon mehr Platz in Anspruch. Auch der Platz für die Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter und das Ganze. 
Da spricht die Kompaktheit einer AIO wieder klare Worte. 

Das Gehäuse ist ein NZXT H440 in weiß und ist das Mittelstück zwischen dem H630 und H230.


----------



## HMangels91 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

gefällt mir gut. In meinem Shinobi ist der Platz leider begrenzt.
Oben und vorne bekomme ich keinen Radi für die GPU rein. und hinten arbeitet meine H55.
Eine Option wäre unten.


----------



## enmes (14. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ja, Vllt noch eine H55 oder halt ein Kraken X40, falls du einen 140er radi unterkriegst 

Und für wakü sind Gehäuse von CM Storm richtig gut, weil die auch richtig viel Plätze bieten und auch brachial aussehen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## HMangels91 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

naja mein Shinobi ist neu
unten geht n 120er rein, meinste das da ein Radi reicht für gpu?


----------



## enmes (15. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



HMangels91 schrieb:


> naja mein Shinobi ist neu
> unten geht n 120er rein, meinste das da ein Radi reicht für gpu?


 
Ich hatte ja vorher die H70 auch auf der GPU, mir waren nur die Schläuche zu steif und zu kurz. Du kannst das ja auch grob messen vom GPU bis zur Lüfteraufnahme unten und die Schläuche sind glaub nur 24cm lang, da müsste ich nochmal gucken. 

Und ob die reicht, denke ich schon. Es hängt natürlich von der Leistung der GPU, Taktrate und natürlich der Luftströmung durch den radi, ab. Und was ich auch denke, ist, wenn man ein ausgeglichenes System hat, ist der Prozessor trdm die größte Wärmequelle und wenn deine H55 deinen Prozessor moderat kühlt, reicht die auch locker für eine GPU. Außer du hast ne 780 (ti) und willst die noch übertakten, dann Denk ich mal, dass ne H70 oder H90 (oder vergleichbare, die mir nicht einfallen) der bessere Griff wäre.


----------



## wolflux (15. April 2014)

Da gebe ich jetzt meinen Senf auch noch dazu.Also ich habe beides, Kompaktwakü und eine richtige Wakü. Ich finde das Kompaktwakü s für enge Gehäuse ideal sind .Ich hatte zuvor sogar 3,5 Jahre lang eine 120 er auf der GPU und eine 240er auf der CPU.Die Pumpen waren nie zu hören aber leider die Lüfter, die leider in diesem Preissegment auch nicht besser/leiser sein können. 
Dennoch war für diese Ansprüche voll und ganz zufrieden. 
Wäre ich nicht auf das Thema Benchen gekommen,  wären sie noch immer im PC.
Eine grosse Wakü ist jedoch nicht mehr zu toppen, da man enorme Reserven aufbauen kann, (vorausgesetzt man hat den Platz dafür,)  aber für CPU u. GPU auch nicht unter 400,00 Euro damit anfangen sollte. 
Hat alles eine Grenze, entweder von der Kühlleistung oder vom Geldbeutel her.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## Pinchen1609 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Eindeutig ! Irgendwo muss die Wärme halt hin. 
Da ich TE jetzt auch aufs Casemoding bzw. Optik gehe kam die AIO jetzt raus .. Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen AIO´s haben ihre berechtigung. Ich glaub sogar bei WAKÜ sollte man, wenn man Vorteile haben will und nciht alles gebraucht kaufen will, mit 500 Euronen Rechnen CPU + GPU.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Wir haben hier nicht umsonst eine CPU+GPU Beispielempfehlung für unter 300 €...


----------



## Monsjo (23. April 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben hier nicht umsonst eine CPU+GPU Beispielempfehlung für unter 300 €...



Es gibt sogar Sets von Herstellern für um die 100€ und die sind alle besser als eine Kowakü.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben hier nicht umsonst eine CPU+GPU Beispielempfehlung für unter 300 €...


 
Ja aber da sehe ich einfach keinen vorteil gegenüber der AIO , denn die bekommst genauso Leise und Leistungsstark ... das hab ich ja jetzt ausprobiert und die Eheim 600 empfinde ich als murks 

Und jetzt Attacke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Kenne jetzt die meisten KoWaKüs nicht aus eigener Erfahrung, aber die Station ist zumindest deutlich ruhiger, als die Pumpe der Eisberg bei guter Entkopplung. Und eine KoWaKü lässt sich naturgemäß gar nicht entkoppeln...
Ansonsten dürfte sich eine etwas bessere GPU-Kühlung ergeben, eine DEUTLICH bessere Kühlung von GPU-SW (&RAM), mehr Flexibilität beim Einbau und einen um einen Slot geringeren Platzbedarf. Und bei asymetrischer Last (vor allem 0 Last auf der GPU, wie man sie oft hat), sind niedrigere Lüfterdrehzahlen möglich, da beide Kühler Zugriff auf alle Radiatoren haben.
Umgekehrt ist das ganze auch nicht teurer, als eine Kombination aus G10, 140er CPU und 280er GPU KoWaKü nebst Lüftern. Wer mit einem getrennten Stromkabel für die Pumpe leben kann (ich bevorzuge das sogar - und schlechter, als die KoWaKü-Schläuche siehts auch nicht aus), kann sogar noch einmal rund 20 € sparen - oder für quasi das gleiche Geld eine 1046 mit einem einfachen AGB kombinieren und so eine echte Ultra-Silent-Option zusammenstellen.

Ich sag zwar nicht, dass die KoWaKü-Variante für einige Leute nicht die bessere Wahl ist - aber dass man für unter 500 € keine bessere Eigenzusammenstellung hinbekommt, ist einfach falsch. Spätestens bei 350 bis maximal 400 € liegt man meilenweit vorn.


----------



## Pinchen1609 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Ich sag nicht das du keine zusammenbauen kannst für 300-350 Ich sag nur das man lieber ein bisschen mehr investieren sollte und sich dabei vlt. Kreativ ausleben kann. 
Wer bei der erstanschaffung spart, der wird sich Eventuel bei gefallen ärgern, damals nicht gleich richtig gekauft zu haben.... So wie ich zb. inerhalb von einem Halben Jahr habe ich jetzt 350€ variante ausprobiert dann die AIO und jetzt Acryl tubes im Silentmode...
Klar konnte ich die erstanschaffungen als gebaucht verkaufen ... (wobei die AIO grade auf einer internetplattform veräussert werden). Aber ich hab trotzdem draufgezahlt.
Wer rastlos , so wie ich es bin, dem empfehle ich keine halben Sachen zu machen.
Vielleicht bin ich da auch irgendwie bescheuert ( O Ton meiner Frau) aber.... Zumindest bei der Pumpe nicht sparen, die Eheim 600 hätte mich fast den Rechner gekostet.


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

*@ruyven_macaran:*
Es wurden ja die Kosten für eine richtige Waku angesprochen. Kannst du dir die Zusammenstellung anschauen, um eine "sehr leise" Kühlung zu realisieren:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/65bf34bc06f38f26717c4a4baedbec13 
+25€ (Alpenföhn PCI-Slot Montagesystem für Lüfter + Schlauch + Anschlüsse)

=~255€

Finde die folgende Lösung eigentlich ganz gut, eine Kombination aus GPU-Wakü und CPU Lüftkühler, weil ich zwei voneinander getrennte Kühlzonen habe. Die ganzen GPU-Lüftkühler mit Axiallüftern befördern ihre Abwärme ja Richtung CPU-Kühler. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Die Zusammenstellung würde ich so nicht empfehlen (fängt schon damit an, dass sie nur einen Chipsatz kühlt  ), aber allgemein wären detaillierte Einzelberwertungen wohl eher was für einen Zusammenstellungsthread im entsprechenden Unterforum. Hier haben Zusammenstellungen eigentlich nur als einfaches Gegenbeispiel etwas zu suchen.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (24. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Wie willst du eigentlich die CPU damit kühlen? Oder hab ich mich verlesen.
An sich stimmt das aber für das gleiche oder weniger Geld bekommt man eine bessere Wasserkühlung. Obwohl man auch sagen muss, dass die Leistung vorallem bei der CPU besser ist . Denn für GPUs reichen die AiOs auch noch aus.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*



JohnnyXVI schrieb:


> Wie willst du eigentlich die CPU damit kühlen? Oder hab ich mich verlesen.
> An sich stimmt das aber *für das gleiche oder weniger Geld bekommt man eine bessere Wasserkühlung*. Obwohl man auch sagen muss, dass die Leistung vorallem bei der CPU besser ist . Denn für GPUs reichen die AiOs auch noch aus.


 
Ich habe mich eigentlich nur an der Kraken G10 in Kombination mit einer AiO-Wakü orientiert, nur sollte die Zusammenstellung langlebiger, leistungsfähiger und leiser sein.

Ein 240mm langer und 60mm tiefer Radiator mit Lamellen, Kanälen und Vorkammern aus Kupfer. Eine Eheim 1046 Pumpe als Vollkeramikversion mit Keramikachse und Keramiklagerung. Ein GPU-Kühler, der sich aufgrund des flexiblen und beweglichen Halterungssystems noch in 10 Jahren nach dem dritten Grafikkartenwechsel einsetzen lässt. Ein PCI-Slot Montagesystem für Lüfter, das mit einem 120mm NB e-loop die Wandlerkühlung übernimmt.

Leistungsfähiger geht immer, aber eine deutlich bessere für geringere Kosten?


----------



## JohnnyXVI (26. April 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Naja GPU-Kühlung mit AiO z.B. für ne R9 290x kostet etwa 170€. Da ist ne 140mm AiO enthalten (bringt fast die selbe Leistung wie 240mm), leise Lüfter in Push-Pull, VRM Kühler und halt die Kraken G10.
Also für CPU-Kühlung finde ich die AiOs auch sinnlos, weil CPU-Luftkühler da deutlich besser sind. Aber für Grafikkarten sind sie echt zu gebrauchen. Wenn man sich die Tests so anschaut. Temps um die 50°C. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Wenn man  einen leiseren und genauso starken Luftkühler kaufen kann, der weniger kostet, dann haben sie auch auf GPUs kaum Sinn.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (26. April 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Wenn man  einen leiseren und genauso starken Luftkühler kaufen kann, der weniger kostet, dann haben sie auch auf GPUs kaum Sinn.


Welcher Luftkühler kann denn diese Leistung mit unter 50C  auf einer Grafikkarte bringen?


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Der neue Morpheus, der schafft mit Lüftern @1400rpm um die 55 Grad
Bei 700rpm, dann um die Grad.
Und dabei werden auch die Spannungswandler auf ein gutes Niveau runtergekühlt.
Natürlich kühlt eine GPU-AIO besser, aber nur geringfügig und dabei ist sie lauter.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (26. April 2014)

Das stimmt, den hab ich auch schon gesehen. Bin mal gespannt ob andere Tests das bestätigen können. Überlege auch schon mir so einen zu kaufen. Aber AiOs sind auf GPUs gar nicht mal
So schlecht. Zumindest deutlich besser als
Auf CPUs.


----------



## robbi850 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Vorurteile beseitigen AIO Wasserkühlung CPU und GPU*

Hey mein name ist Robert ich habe ein 900D Gehäuse und Folgende Hardware Hero 7 Z97 i7 4790k Fury White 1866mhz 16gb 780ti Evga SC Sound Blaster Z, und diverse SSD.

So bisher wurde mein Cpu von einer H105 Gekühlt und die Grafikarte von Hercules X3 und auch mal mit der G10 Kranken und H90.

Ich habe mich nun entschlossen eine Custom Wakü zu machen und Folgende komponenten ausgesucht vieleicht könnt ihr mir sagen ob das alles so harmoniert wie ich mir das vorstelle. Die 780ti wird wenn die neue Nvidia grossprung serie kommt als Physik x Karte behalten, darum wird sie mit eingeschlossen in den kreislauf. So kann ich die Neue Grafikarte dann gleich Hydro kaufen.

Was meint ihr Welche Temps kann man da erwarten wenn ich jetzt ohnr oc 65-70 Grad unter BF4 bekomme auf der Cpu. mfg Robbi Zimmertemp ca 22 grad immer

http://www.caseking.de/cart_load/a1b0c3f165727fa1c6443bc98b140e7a


----------

